# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Emblème de guilde : Phénix vainqueur

## Maximelene

*PHASE 3 TERMINÉE : PHÉNIX VAINQUEUR*  :;):  :;): 

Bonjour bonjour, et bienvenue à notre sondage biannuel de l'emblème de guilde !!!  ::trollface:: 

Bon, on va pas tergiverser 3 jours : vous voulez changer l’emblème de guilde (et ça a l'air d'être le cas d'un certain nombre de personnes) ? Votons !!!

Mais afin d'éviter toute accusation de tricherie comme nous avons pu le voir la dernière fois, ce sondage sera aussi transparent que possible, et se fera en 4 phases !

*PHASE 1 : SÉLECTION DES EMBLÈMES (25 & 26 JANVIER)*

Afin d'éviter de retrouver dans le sondage un grand nombre d'emblèmes inutiles dont personne ne veut, durant ces deux journées, vous êtes invités à proposer des emblèmes pour le sondage, en les postant ici même. Une liste complète des emblèmes disponibles peut être trouvé sur le wiki officiel (cliquez, cliquez !).

Liste des emblèmes éligibles :



*PHASE 2 : PREMIER TOUR (DU 27 & 30 JANVIER)*
*Résultats du premier tour*

Tous les emblèmes proposés seront soumis à un vote, par l'intermédiaire d'un Doodle.

Afin de rendre les suffrages aussi trasparents que possible, il vous sera demandé de voter en utilisant le nom de votre compte Guild Wars 2 (par exemple, si vous vous appelez "totocaca.3578", vous voterez sous le nom de totocaca). Je serais ainsi en mesure de vérifier votre appartenance à la guilde, et vous pourrez vous-même vérifier qu'aucune tricherie ne se sera produite afin d'éjecter des votes un quelconque emblème.

Vous aurez, pour cette phase, l'autorisation de voter pour plusieurs emblèmes. Si l'un des emblèmes récolte la majorité absolue des voix (et est le seul dans ce cas), il sera choisi d'office.

*PHASE 3 : SECOND TOUR (DU 31 JANVIER & 3 FÉVRIER)*
*Résultats du second tour*

Si aucun emblème ne récolte la majorité absolue, les deux emblèmes ayant récolté le plus de votes seront soumis à un nouveau vote, dans les mêmes conditions que le précédent (suffrage public, mais un seul choix, évidemment).

L'emblème récupérant le plus de votes sera élu.

*PHASE 4 : COULEUR (DU 4 AU 7 FEVRIER)*
*Pour des raisons techniques de visibilité, la couleur rose sera peut-être choisie d'office.*

Une fois l'emblème choisi, je sélectionnerais moi-même (ainsi qu'avec l'aide de mes camarades animateurs s'ils le désirent) différentes couleurs pour celui-ci. Un dernier vote sera effectué afin de choisir la couleur préférée des membres de la guilde, en un seul tour. La couleur ayant récupéré le plus de votes (même sans majorité absolue) sera choisie.

*DISCLAIMER*

Kayato, organisateur du dernier vote, a vu défiler un certain nombre d'accusations plus ou moins sérieuses concernant un trucage des suffrages. Ce nouveau vote est organisé de sorte à ce que cela ne se reproduise pas.

Je suis néanmoins beaucoup moins agréable face aux accusations que Kayato. Je prendrais le temps de vérifier les votes afin d'éviter toute triche, mais je serais aussi intraitable envers les tricheurs (qui subiront mon courroux) qu'envers ceux qui m'accuseront de tricher (ceux-ci subiront mon amabilité légendaire, et envieront le sort des tricheurs).

Enfin, il s'agit là d'un vote concernant toute la guilde, les mauvais perdants (surtout ceux avec une grande gueule) ne seront pas tolérés. Vous êtes avertis.

Bref, soyez sages, où j'vous jure que vous le regretterez !!!  :tired: 

*A VOS SUGGESTIONS !!!*

----------


## dragou

Moi je dis qu'on doit d'abord voter pour voir si on veut changer l'emblème ou non

----------


## Maximelene

Votez pour la grenouille au premier tour, si elle passe en majorité absolue c'est que les gens ne voulaient pas changer.

Voter pour l'actuel contre tous les autres, c'est un suffrage biaisé.

----------


## Jingliat

> Moi je dis qu'on doit d'abord voter pour voir si on veut changer l'emblème ou non


 +1 dragou, la grenouille est une emblème mondialement reconnue depuis que nous l'utilisons en 3w, grenouille = on attaque pas ce fort

----------


## Maximelene

Ben vous voterez pour la grenouille. Le résultat sera le même : vous serez une majorité à estimer qu'il faut garder la grenouille.

----------


## dragou

> Ben vous voterez pour la grenouille. Le résultat sera le même : vous serez une majorité à estimer qu'il faut garder la grenouille.


Perso je m'en fou de la grenouille, je dirai même que je ne l'aime pas mdr. Mais je fais ça juste pour t’embêter et ça marche donc je suis content.

Mais je trouve injuste pour cette grenouille d'être confrontée à toutes les autres d'un coup comme ça alors qu'il serait plus logique de d'abord savoir si une majorité veut changer.

----------


## Hasunay

LA TORTUE !!!!!!

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais je trouve injuste pour cette grenouille d'être confrontée à toutes les autres d'un coup comme ça alors qu'il serait plus logique de d'abord savoir si une majorité veut changer.


Elle est à égalité avec les autres, s'tout.

Si tu réponds, je viendrai t'égorger dans ton sommeil  :tired:

----------


## dragou

> Elle est à égalité avec les autres, s'tout.
> 
> Si tu réponds, je viendrai t'égorger dans ton sommeil


Freddy!!!!!!!!

C'est bien ce que je dis, elle est semblable aux autres, hors elle a le privilège d'être actuellement représentée donc c'est de la discrimination de grenouille.

----------


## Kayato

Les quaggans pour dominer le monde  

Le poulpe avait eu du succès aussi la dernière fois 

@Maxi : Met un petit message dans le message de guilde si possible.

----------


## Flipmode

Pareil perso je suis pas contre un changement, être flashy c'est marrant mais trop flashy c'est trop.

Donc Flipmode.xxxx : quaggan, poulpe et en dernier tortue si c'est possible de faire 3 choix :/

Et dans des couleurs raisonnable siouplay :s

EDIT: je viens de voir qu'il y a des icônes beaucoup plus intéressante que les 6 proposées :

----------


## Maderone

La licorne vampire ! C'est la seule chose qui est aussi débile que la communauté Cpc !

----------


## Maximelene

> Pareil perso je suis pas contre un changement, être flashy c'est marrant mais trop flashy c'est trop.
> 
> Donc Flipmode.xxxx : quaggan, poulpe et en dernier tortue si c'est possible de faire 3 choix :/
> 
> Et dans des couleurs raisonnable siouplay :s


Tu pourras faire autant de choix que tu veux (même voter pour tous si t'as vraiment envie de servir à rien, ou voter pour tous sauf le castor nazi si tu veux emmerder quelques personnes  ::P:  ).

----------


## Charmide

Comment ça y'a un quaggan.. Mais pourquoi on vote?

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, Flipmode je n'oublie pas tes emblèmes, mais je suis limité en nombre d'images par message, du coup je peux pas tout mettre.

----------


## Flipmode

Que l’icône soit un peu bebette (licorne and co) ça peut encore le faire mais une couleur rose caca bof ... si on veut avec un perso propre avec l'emblème ça casse tout :s

----------


## Tynril

Moi je milite pour qu'on recentre le sujet sur les Canards.



Il est cool ce canard.

----------


## billybones

argh licorne, castor nazi choix difficile

----------


## Shei

On va se retrouver avec un quaggan comme emblème ...  :tired:

----------


## Tynril

> Moi je milite pour qu'on recentre le sujet sur les Canards.
> 
> 
> 
> Il est cool ce canard.


Hey, c'est vrai qu'il est super classe ce *canard* !

Peut-être que personne ne remarquera ma feinte.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Je cherche pour la feinte et en même temps c'est pas bête de recentrer sur un truc qui fait "canardpc".

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Si on pouvait éviter le vote anonyme parce que la dernière élection , celle qui a désigné la grenouille puait l'embrouille quand même (surtout après 3 sessions de votes remportées à l'époque par le castor!).

----------


## Mr Slurp

France représente !!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

> Si on pouvait éviter le vote anonyme parce que la dernière élection , celle qui a désigné la grenouille puait l'embrouille quand même (surtout après 3 sessions de votes remportées à l'époque par le castor!).


Si on pouvait lire le premier post avant de répondre.

----------


## Korbeil

Quaggan !

----------


## Zepolak

Je suggère de faire la publicité de ce thread partout, y compris sur les autres threads (principaux et autres) et en jeu.

Et cela d'autant plus que les dates sont très aggressives !

Je suis absolument persuadé qu'un paquet de gens est passé à côté  ::): 

Et parlez-en sur le chan de guilde aussi !

(C'est un sujet important parce que 'fondateur' tout en étant sans réelle conséquence. Enfin à l'exception de la suppression de la guilde si le castor nazi est élu mais ça bon, un accident peut si vite arriver  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je propose de rejeter la candidature du Castor Nazi tout de suite, on aura moins de problèmes à gérer.
Et je rajoute ce lien vers les emblèmes existants actuellement pour ceux qui n'auraient pas déjà cliqué sur le lien de Maxou.

----------


## Nessou

> Moi je milite pour qu'on recentre le sujet sur les Canards.
> 
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/0/...emblem_022.png
> 
> Il est cool ce canard.


J'aime bien.
Et SVP les gens, choisissez un emblème qui soit potable sur une armure ou une arme de guilde, là c'est juste PAS POSSIBLE la grenouille rose.

----------


## Guitou

Moi j'aimais bien le canard avec la coupe mulet.  ::ninja:: 


Et dans un élan de démocratie trollesque afin que chacun puisse ajouter sa proposition je met un lien l'air de rien.

----------


## Maderone

> Je propose de rejeter la candidature du Castor Nazi tout de suite, on aura moins de problèmes à gérer.


Si on pouvait faire comme la dame elle a dit <3

----------


## Maximelene

Allons, collègues animateurs, vous devez montrer l'exemple du vote démocratique  ::ninja::

----------


## Tonight

Dans le cochon tout est bon.


Sinon sérieusement j'aime bien aussi le "canard".

----------


## Anita Spade

Je vote pour changer d'emblème, car le futur est dans l'air, je peux le sentir partout, Il souffle avec le vent du changement.
Et moi les grenouille je les aime à la persillade, mais en écusson bof bof... les Cacaquaggans même pas en rêve, quand au castor, ben je pense que c'est bien résumé :



> Moi je m'en fiche complètement mais je disband la guilde si on choisit le castor nazi.


L'aigle canard à la coupe mulet de Guitou est pas mal, mais peut-être un peu connoté, alors...

Rien de tel pour instaurer la crainte dans le cœur des pêcheurs que le puissant cri du *Canard Rapace*:


Sinon, mais ça c'est mon côté romantique (la plume plus forte que l'épée surtout trempée dans du poison), je propose *Swords'N'Roses*

Et ça c'est juste pour vérifier qu'on est pas une guilde d'alcooliques, *Pour la Bière !*

----------


## Thimill

Pas trop crédible le canard...

MAISLEQUAGGANPARCONTRE !

POURQUOI ON VOTE ?
Y'a un quaggan quoi...  ::wub::

----------


## Maderone

Pourquoi on vote ? Pour, justement, éviter le quaggan !

----------


## Anita Spade

* Dis "quaggan" encore une fois ! Dis le encore une fois ! Allez dis "quaggan" ! Vas-y répète le !*

----------


## Arkane Derian

> mais ça c'est mon côté romantique


J'ai ris

----------


## Maderone

> http://www.replikultes.net/medias/up...ion08_quoi.jpg
> 
> * Dis "quaggan" encore une fois ! Dis le encore une fois ! Allez dis "quaggan" ! Vas-y répète le !*


Mouhahaha

----------


## ivanoff

Mais vous voyez pas ce qui est en train de ce passé ?  ::o: 
Le plan machiavélique des petits poneys est en marche !!!
1ère phase : être animateur
2ème phase : changer l'emblème de guilde pour la licorne
3ème phase : dominer Vizunah

Il faut contrer leur plan et pour ce je propose cet emblème :


 ::trollface::

----------


## Guitou

Ah mais la sorte de peinture rupestre c'est un quaggan ?
*débarque*

La choppe j'aurais bien aimé mais je l'ai déjà vue 2 ou 3 fois. :/

----------


## Orgazmo

... miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou ...

----------


## Maderone

Oui mais non Orgazmo, ça fait trop penser à un Asura et il est hors de question qu'on prenne un emblème faisant penser à un asura  ::o:  !

----------


## Korbeil

> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/b/...emblem_151.png
> ... miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou miaou ...


*_*
Ce mec est un génie.

----------


## Caf

Pour moi la grenouille est le meilleur choix.

Elle est reconnaissable de très loin, l’emblème est simple donc facilement distinguable.
Tres peu de guildes l'utilisent, on doit être les seuls à l'utiliser sur le serveur par exemple et rien que pour ça, c'est juste la classe.

Pour finir, remballez vite fait votre castor en carton, ça doit juste être l’emblème le plus utilisé du jeu, donc niveau originalité on peut largement faire mieux.. Avoir le même emblème que le p'tit kevin du coin, 12ans et grand ami irl de Ultimatesix très peu pour moi..

----------


## Odrhann

> Mais vous voyez pas ce qui est en train de ce passé ? 
> Le plan machiavélique des petits poneys est en marche !!!
> 1ère phase : être animateur
> 2ème phase : changer l'emblème de guilde pour la licorne
> 3ème phase : dominer Vizunah
> 
> Il faut contrer leur plan et pour ce je propose cet emblème :
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/6/...emblem_015.png



Saisissez vous immédiatement de ce traître !

----------


## Maximelene

Je tiens à rassurer la population au sujet de ce complot :

Je ne suis pas pour la licorne.
Je ne suis pas pour le castor.
Je ne suis même pas contre la grenouille.

Ces accusations de complot sont blessantes, et indignes d'un Canard. Messire Ivanoff, vous en subirez les conséquences. Ne croyez pas que votre affront puisse rester impuni.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je propose de rejeter la candidature du *Poney/Cheval/Licorne* tout de suite, on aura moins de problèmes à gérer.


Et sinon, j'aime bien le phoenix.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est un canard.

----------


## Tynril

Il parait évident que c'est un canard.

----------


## Platinum

> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/th...emblem_149.png
> 
> Pour moi la grenouille est le meilleur choix.
> 
> Elle est reconnaissable de très loin, l’emblème est simple donc facilement distinguable.
> Tres peu de guildes l'utilisent, on doit être les seuls à l'utiliser sur le serveur par exemple et rien que pour ça, c'est juste la classe.
> 
> Pour finir, remballez vite fait votre castor en carton, ça doit juste être l’emblème le plus utilisé du jeu, donc niveau originalité on peut largement faire mieux.. Avoir le même emblème que le p'tit kevin du coin, 12ans et grand ami irl de Ultimatesix très peu pour moi..


J'approuve totalement de mon coté!

----------


## leplayze

Pour la bière ! La seule et l'unique ! Les autres n'ont qu'a se cacher à coté .

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Comme beaucoups, j'aime bien celle du canard/ phéonix :



Sinon, pour le calamars, je préfère cette version qui fait plus cthulhu que l'autre :

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je vote Licorne !
(Et oui, et pas le quaggan  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Maderone

> Je vote Licorne !
> (Et oui, et pas le quaggan )


 ::o:   ::wub::  
Merci  :Emo:

----------


## ivanoff

> Ces accusations de complot sont blessantes, et indignes d'un Canard. Messire Ivanoff, vous en subirez les conséquences. Ne croyez pas que votre affront puisse rester impuni.


Maintenant que j'ai dévoilé vos plans aux yeux du monde on va essayer de me faire taire c'est ça !
Je ne céderais point aux menaces, VOUS N'Y ARRIVERAIS PAS !!!!!

----------


## Maximelene

La première phase est donc terminée, voici les 17 emblèmes éligibles au vote :



Pour voter, utilisez le lien ci dessous. Pour rappel, vous devez voter en utilisant votre *nom de compte*, et non pas votre identifiant forum, ou nom de personnage. Tout vote ne respectant pas cette condition sera supprimé.

VOTEZ !!!

(Cliquez sur l'accordéon pour afficher tous les choix possibles)

----------


## Flipmode

BORDEL c'est un canard de guerre pas un gay phénix !!!!! 

Je vote pour le canard de guerre !

----------


## Guitou

Ca serait tellement cool qu'on puisse mettre un vote négatif en plus. Pour tenter de bloquer un emblème vraiment laid.

----------


## olih

Pff.
Bon j'ai voté.
 ::trollface:: .
Mine de rien, j'ai une grosse préférence pour la choppe.

----------


## Maximelene

J'aime bien regarder les votes des gens.

Y'a ceux qui veulent vraiment *UN* emblème. Celui là. Aucun autre. Faut pas déconner. (hein Lee Tchii  ::trollface::  )
Et y'a ceux (enfin, celui) qui s'en fout, mais qui vote quand même, parce qu'on est en démocratie, donc sa voix compte !

Y'a pas encore de "je vote pour tous les emblèmes sauf un !"  ::P: 

Sinon, le canard truste les votes  ::):

----------


## Flipmode

Ma copine joue sur mon compte je peux voter pour elle ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Shei

J'ai voté, mais j'ai tout voté pour qu'aucun emblème ne se sente rejeté !  :Emo:  J'ai faillis faire le coup du tout sauf un, mais le dit emblème aurait sentit une certaine conspiration. Et l'emblème que je préfère est dans mon vote, donc tout marche !
N'empêche on sent ceux qui affectionnent les asura, y'a des votes golem !

----------


## purEcontact

Je vois pas l'intérêt de pouvoir voter pour plusieurs emblèmes.

----------


## Maximelene

Je vois pas l'intérêt de ne pas pouvoir voter pour plusieurs emblèmes.

Avec 17 choix, tu peux en avoir plusieurs qui te conviennent, obliger les gens à ne voter que pour un seul ne permet pas d'exprimer son avis réel.

Au final, ce qui ressort, c'est les emblèmes qui conviennent à la majorité, plutôt que ceux qui sont les favoris d'un maximum de personnes ,mais qui, peut-être, ne conviennent pas tant que ça aux autres.




> Ma copine joue sur mon compte je peux voter pour elle ?


Désolé, mais non. Après chacun fait jouer sa copine, son p'tit frère, sa maman, son chien, sa perruche et l'araignée qui vit sous son bureau, et on n'en sort pas.

----------


## Odrhann

> Je vois pas l'intérêt de pouvoir voter pour plusieurs emblèmes.


ça reste un vote pertinent, puisque presque "naturellement", les emblèmes les plus susceptibles de satisfaire l'entièreté de la guilde émergent et l'emblème final sera un choix qui relève davantage du consensus. Je crois.

Mais je ne suis qu'un poney.

----------


## purEcontact

Bah, à l'arrivée, on aura qu'un seul emblème.
Le fait de pouvoir en choisir plusieurs pousse pas vraiment à réfléchir :x.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Maxou, tu ne vas pas me blâmer de savoir ce que je veux dans la vie.
Et puis, si Maderone, Odrhaan et toi vous ne multivotiez pas, on ne risquerez pas de ne pas mener à bien notre plan de poneytisation de la guilde !

----------


## Shei

Je suis du même avis que Pure dans le sens ou on remarque une domination du canard de guerre, à voir si avec le nombre de choix et le vote unique il serait toujours en tête. Mais le vote multiple ne fait que rallonger la procédure et laisse un max de chance aux gens de contrer l'emblème majoritaire si ils ne l'aiment pas. M'enfin que ce soit à vote multiple ne va pas me tuer non plus, confer mon vote !

Petit truc sinon, si tu pouvais rajouter la page du vote sur la première page pour que les gens qui débarquent n'aient pas à chercher, 3 pages c'est pas grand chose mais c'est déjà beaucoup pour certains.

----------


## Maximelene

> Bah, à l'arrivée, on aura qu'un seul emblème.
> Le fait de pouvoir en choisir plusieurs pousse pas vraiment à réfléchir :x.


On te demande pas de réfléchir, on te demande juste d'annoncer ceux qui te conviennent pour arriver à un consensus. C'est une question de goûts, pas de réflexion.




> Maxou, tu ne vas pas me blâmer de savoir ce que je veux dans la vie.


Mais je te reproche rien !




> Petit truc sinon, si tu pouvais rajouter la page du vote sur la première page pour que les gens qui débarquent n'aient pas à chercher, 3 pages c'est pas grand chose mais c'est déjà beaucoup pour certains.


Hum... c'est déjà fait depuis ce matin, il s'agit même des touts premiers mots du premier message. Tu dois faire partie des "certains"  ::ninja::

----------


## Ryg

Dat castor  :Bave:

----------


## Shei

C'est la couleur rouge, c'est traitre !

----------


## Maderone

> Et puis, si Maderone, Odrhaan et toi vous ne multivotiez pas, on ne risquerez pas de ne pas mener à bien notre plan de poneytisation de la guilde !


Bon... Je peux pas changer mon vote ?

----------


## ivanoff

> Ces accusations de complot sont blessantes, et indignes d'un Canard.





> Maxou, tu ne vas pas me blâmer de savoir ce que je veux dans la vie.
> Et puis, si Maderone, Odrhaan et toi vous ne multivotiez pas, on ne risquerez pas de ne pas mener à bien notre plan de poneytisation de la guilde !


Pas de complot hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Shei

Conspiration !

----------


## billybones

a voté !

---------- Post added at 08h21 ---------- Previous post was at 08h14 ----------

c'est quoi la majorité absolue dans un vote multiple ?

sinon :
vote multiple

----------


## Thorkel

A voté. Vive le phénix !

----------


## Maximelene

> c'est quoi la majorité absolue dans un vote multiple ?


La même chose que quand tu votes pour deux choses seulement.

----------


## dragou

> La même chose que quand tu votes pour deux choses seulement.


La majorité absolue, c'est 50,000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% des voix (on peut rajouter des 0 si on veut ^^).

Vu que l'on a la pluralité de choix, on pourrait se retrouver avec plusieurs majorités absolues et donc faire un vote entre ceux-la néanmoins (de nouveau en choisissant les 2 ayant eu le plus de voix).

----------


## Shei

> Si l'un des emblèmes récolte la majorité absolue des voix (et est le seul dans ce cas), il sera choisi d'office.

----------


## billybones

donc on tient pas compte des abstentions ! cqfd

----------


## Thorkel

N'ont qu'à pas s'abstenir!

----------


## Tynril

Nous avons pour le moment *46 votants*.

Le top trois est le suivant :
*Le Phoenix/Canard* avec 25 voix, soit *54%* des sondés (majorité absolue)*La Licorne* avec 16 voix, soit *35%* des sondés (pas de majorité absolue)*Le Quaggan* avec 13 voix, soit *28%* des sondés (pas de majorité absolue)
Pour le moment, le Phoenix/Canard l'emporte sans second tour. Mais rien n'est joué, il vous reste deux jours pour voter !

----------


## mikelion

C'est nul ya pas de lion ! J'ai voté quand même  ::):

----------


## Lanilor

La choppe repasse devant le Quaggan ! Amis canards alcooliques, votez !

----------


## Kayato

Je vois que le lobby du phoenix a fait du bon boulot s'inspirant du lobby de la grenouille qui avait retourné les esprits de nos canards dans le passé  ::P: .

----------


## Thorkel

Pourrait quand même être cool de le voir plus souvent que sur un de nos forts, cet emblème......:regrettelacapesomuch:

----------


## Maximelene

> donc on tient pas compte des abstentions ! cqfd


Non. Si les gens votent pas, quelle qu'en soit la raison, c'est leur problème, pas le mien, c'est tout.




> Je vois que le lobby du phoenix a fait du bon boulot s'inspirant du lobby de la grenouille qui avait retourné les esprits de nos canards dans le passé .


Y'a pas de lobby du phénix. Contrairement à la grenouille, il ne gagnera que par son talent.  ::ninja::

----------


## Silent

A votay.

Mais il manquait quand même un lapin dans tout ça...  :nawak:

----------


## Tynril

Mes Amis,

Dans les dernières semaines, des témoignages des différents groupes membres de notre glorieuse guilde affluèrent de toute la Tyrie. Des groupuscules d'explorateurs au sommet des pics enneigés des Cîmesfroides, décidant d'utiliser le rare parchemin en leur possession, sacrifiant ainsi une doublure de leurs bottes, nous ont écrit. Des guerriers, terrassant les ennemis de tous et protégeant l'équilibre et la paix de notre monde par-delà les Brumes, nous ont écrit.

Ils n'en peuvent plus. Vous n'en pouvez plus. La honte est sur nos épaules, l'embarras est sur nos drapeaux.

La sombre époque du règne de la grenouille rose — j'en tremble — doit prendre fin. Elle prendra fin, c'est désormais acquis. Nous en avons bientôt fini de cacher nos capes, de retenir nos étendards, d'incliner une sombre mine en hissant nos pavillons là où nos cœurs devraient s'enrober d'un baume de fierté. Bientôt, la grenouille rose ne sera plus.

Désormais, il va nous falloir prouver que nous avons appris des erreurs de nos ancêtres. Que le caractère cyclique de l'Histoire n'est pas une fatalité. Que nous savons, nous aussi, Canards, être fiers.

*Il est temps de choisir un Emblème qui nous sied !*

Nous sommes les Canards. Nos ailes embraseront le monde, notre bec terrassera nos adversaires, nos plumes feront fondre les âmes les plus insensibles. Soyons fiers de notre statut d'anatidés !

On veut vous faire croire qu'un cheval à la tête montée d'un pic, au regard vide et à la mâchoire folle, pourrait vous convenir. Qu'une fresque antédiluvienne, représentant un quaggan béat et ignard, pourrait vous convenir. Qu'une choppe, vulgaire et dégoulinante d'un alcool bon marché, pourrait vous convenir.

Mes amis, vous valez bien mieux que ça.

Choisissez le seul emblème qui reflète la majesté de notre race, la légèreté et la puissance de notre profession de foi, l'envol de notre unité, la flamme de notre fierté. Choisissez le Canard.


Le Canard
*VAINCRA* !

----------


## Shei

Han, avec ce message je ne peux qu'annuler mon vote pour tout les emblèmes et voter uniquement pour le Canard de guerre !  :Bave:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Shei... c'est quoi ce vote ?..
Il en fallait un, c'est certain, mais pourquoi toi ? ^^

----------


## Shei

A ton avis !  ::trollface::  D'ailleurs sur ton vote, il n'y a pas de choix multiple, j'aime pas !

----------


## Charmide

> ...


Camarades, 

L'heure est grave, le temps menaçant, face aux troubles qui s'annoncent il n'y a qu'une seule solution, c'est de rester unis, unis malgré tout, malgré le.. Oh et puis non, j'ai pas le temps. 

Je m'engage à donner 25pa pour tout vote exclusif pour le Quaggan.  :Cigare: 

Cordialement,

----------


## Maximelene

25pa seulement ?

----------


## Maderone

J'annonce 26 pa pour un vote exclusif en faveur de la licorne !

----------


## Maximelene

26pa seulement ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'annonce un "chéri" cajoleur et personnalisé à tous les votes exclusifs (et maintenus) à la licorne  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Vendu.

----------


## Anita Spade

Je ne suis pas à vendre. :EliotNess:

----------


## Guitou

> Je m'engage à donner 25pa pour tout vote exclusif pour le Quaggan.





> J'annonce 26 pa pour un vote exclusif en faveur de la licorne !


Bah si on me file des pa pour exclure le quaggan et la licorne, je vais pas dire non...

----------


## tibere

pas la licorne..pas la licorne..pas la licorne ..

----------


## Ananas

Votez malin, votez l'Ananas !

Comment ça prévisible ?

----------


## gnouman

Non mais pas de vote merde!!! Le castor et puis c'est tout!

----------


## Kayato

Moi ce que je vois c'est qu'il n'y a toujours pas le lien du vote sur le premier post.

----------


## Maximelene

> Moi ce que je vois c'est qu'il n'y a toujours pas le lien du vote sur le premier post.





> *PHASE 2 EN COURS : VOTEZ !!!*

----------


## Anita Spade

Essaie de le passer en rose fluo, quelque chose de plus visuel, ça attirera peut-être plus l’œil.
Exemple:

 ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes:: *PHASE 2 EN COURS : VOTEZ !!!!* *<= CECI EST UN LIEN, CLIQUEZ DESSUS*  :;):  :;):

----------


## Evene

Nan mais le phénix quoi, genre CPC on est des héros classieux avec le style. Non la triste et splendide vérité, c'est que notre Dress Code est fait par un gars Skiant, qui nous habille comme des poubelles, et que notre emblème est une putain de Licorne Rose et qu'on l'assume pas. Je peux vous dire que quand on croise une putain de Licorne Rose flottant sur les étendards de CBE, on se dit "Ouais bon CPC est passé par là". Avec une grenouille, "Moui, c'est peut être CPC". Avec un phénix : "Tiens c'est qui cette de guilde de plow qui tag les forts, Option a migré sur Vizunah ?". On devrait obliger tout ceux qui ont voté pour le phénix à porter ce message en signature. Fuck democratie.

----------


## Odrhann

> Nan mais le phénix quoi, genre CPC on est des héros classieux avec le style. Non la triste et splendide vérité, c'est que notre Dress Code est fait par un gars Skiant, qui nous habille comme des poubelles, et que notre emblème est une putain de Licorne Rose et qu'on l'assume pas. Je peux vous dire que quand on croise une putain de Licorne Rose flottant sur les étendards de CBE, on se dit "Ouais bon CPC est passé par là". Avec une grenouille, "Moui, c'est peut être CPC". Avec un phénix : "Tiens c'est qui cette de guilde de plow qui tag les forts, Option a migré sur Vizunah ?". On devrait obliger tout ceux qui ont voté pour le phénix à porter ce message en signature. Fuck democratie.


I'll wear this mustache.

----------


## kennyo

J'ai pris le calendrier photos 2013 à 0€.

----------


## Kayato

Je cherchais le lien dans la phase2  ::P:  Maintenant je le vois bien.

----------


## billybones

plus ca va, et plus je suis d'accord Erendis, je rejoins le gang de la licorne !

----------


## Kayato

Ah non pas la licorne. Si celle ci prend trop d'avance je changerai mon vote pour ne pas la voir gagner  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## billybones

si les gens sont contre la licorne, je repars sur le castor nazi !

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Il a une sale tronche le castor. Sinon j'aurai volontiers voté pour lui.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

A voté pour beaucoup de trucs sauf la grenouille.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il suffit de voir la nouvelle animation de l'arc de Nalaaris pour savoir que oui, il n'y a aucun autre choix possible, notre emblème doit être une* LICORNE ROSE* !  ::o: 
(Perso, le sac à dos quaggan me perturbe à bouger autant pour un rien ...)

----------


## Charmide

Problème: la licorne est moche.
C'est pour ça que y'a plus de gens qui votent pour le castor ou le quaggan  :Cigare:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le Castor fait nazi, le Quaggan fait moule et le Phenix fait mauvaise couverture de roman d'Harry Potter !  ::o: 
Zêtes sérieux les canards ?!
J'ai appelé Maxou "chéri" hier, et il a fondu. Vous savez pas ce que vous ratez !

----------


## Bartinoob

Pitié, pas le phénix tout moche, ça fait trop sérieux pour cpc  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

> Le Castor fait nazi, le Quaggan fait moule et le Phenix fait mauvaise couverture de roman d'Harry Potter !


 Hahahaha !
Non mais tout à fait d'accord, le phénix ? Mais depuis quand on se prend au sérieux ? Depuis quand on veut avoir la classe ? 

On est qui ? 
Les CPC !
Et qu'est-ce qu'on veut ?
Avoir l'air faussement ridicule !

C'est pour ça que y'a tant de gens qui créent des asuras à coupe afro ou des charrs ressemblant à des vaches. Alors arrêtez de vous prendre pour une communauté sérieuse ! Pas de Phenix !

----------


## olih

De toute manière, j'ai changé mon vote pour uniquement soutenir le seul emblème qui ait vraiment la classe : la chope.

----------


## Thorkel

On se prend pas pour une communauté sérieuse, mais le castor, tout le monde l'arbore...donc bon c'est un manque flagrant d'originalité. La licorne c'est trop "majestueux" pour la bande de glandus que nous sommes.

Le phénix, tu peux le voir comme le casse couille qui revient toujours, quelle que soit la baffe qu'il s'est pris avant (et qui au final dominera le monde de bisounours qu'est GW2)

Hum...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

T'as un chat ninja qui fait le con sur une plage en guise d'avatar... Comment est-ce que tu peux dire ça  ::'(:

----------


## atavus

> J'annonce un "chéri" cajoleur et personnalisé à tous les votes exclusifs (et maintenus) à la licorne


Jamais. Vives le canard.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est pas un canard, c'est le Phoenix d'Harry Potter !  ::o:

----------


## Thorkel

> T'as un chat ninja qui fait le con sur une plage en guise d'avatar... Comment est-ce que tu peux dire ça


Comment je peux dire quoi? je dis qu'on se prend pas au sérieux, ce qui correspond bien à mon chat, non?  ::): 

Et pis mon chat il te casse les dents! non mais  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Tu dis qu'on se prend pas au sérieux, mais tu veux quand même pas prendre la licorne ! Salow

----------


## Thorkel

Mwahaha, faut savoir, on est des canards ou des poneys?^^

*Matou prend son élan et saute sur le dos de Maderone*: allez, hue cocotte, on va être en retard sur CBE!

----------


## Maderone

*déploie ses ailes et s'envole vers le soleil couchant*
Et ouais, je suis un pegasus !

----------


## Thorkel

*Obligé de planter ses griffes pour s'accrocher à ce cheval qui se prend pour un phénix*


(mwahaha)

----------


## Korbeil

::|: 

le quaggan vaincra !!!!

----------


## atavus

> C'est pas un canard, c'est le Phoenix d'Harry Potter !


Non!
C'est un putain de palmidé.

----------


## Thorkel

Môssieur putin de palmidé, s'il te plaît.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Guild Wars 2 :


Harry Potter :


Le même je vous dis !  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Quelle horreur...

----------


## Thorkel

Pourquoi l'image s'affiche pas ici?

En plus le phénix, on peut le mettre en rose si vous y tenez^^

----------


## Maderone

J'aime pas le rose...

----------


## atavus

> Guild Wars 2 :
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/images/0/...emblem_022.png
> 
> Harry Potter :
> http://www.gazette-du-sorcier.com/IM...UKchildren.jpg
> Le même je vous dis !


Non la preuve :

----------


## Thorkel

En fait Maderone dès que tu peux râler t'es content, c'est ça l'idée?  :^_^:

----------


## Tchouns

J'ai voté la *licorne rose*  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Ahhh Tchouns ! Mes yeux !!
Mais merci  ::P: 

Et Thorkel, pas du tout, je voudrais juste la licorne vampire en emblème  ::(:

----------


## Thorkel

Rooo le grognon  ::P: ..... le canix vaincra ! (marche aussi avec phénar! )

Flash info: canix 31 voix, licorne 17 !

----------


## Evene

J'invite 12 personnes à changer leur vote du phénix vers n'importe quoi d'autre. L'univers entier vous en remerciera.

----------


## Aog



----------


## Maderone

Ecoutez les gens, phénix, c'est vraiment le genre d'emblème que toutes les guildes qui se prennent au sérieux ont. Ouais le phenix, c'est classe, ça représente plein de truc, RP ou non. Mais bordel, ça représente pas la guilde Cpc ! C'est pas notre délire les trucs comme ça. 
On est des maitres de l'auto dérision, alors rendons nous ridicule !
On est des canards, et cet emblème c'est pas un canard, c'est un putain de phénix !

----------


## Guitou

Ecoutez les gens, licorne, c'est vraiment le genre d'emblème que toutes les guildes qui se prennent au sérieux ont. Ouais la licorne, c'est classe, ça représente plein de truc, RP ou non. Mais bordel, ça représente pas la guilde Cpc ! C'est pas notre délire les trucs comme ça. 
On est des maitres de l'auto dérision, alors rendons nous ridicule !
On est des canards, et cet emblème c'est pas un canard, c'est une putain de licorne !

----------


## Maderone

Ouh toi, viens chialer quand tu seras à terre pour que je te rez, tu pourras te brosser !  :tired:

----------


## Guitou

J'ai jamais chialer pour qu'on vienne me rez.
En fait on m'engueule plutôt parce que je dis pas que je suis mort.  ::trollface::

----------


## tibere

oui le phénix est vraiment très sérious-moche...et la licorne est magico-niaise..
ai voté Quaggan juste pour échapper a ces deux trucs là...genre vote utile parce que celui là est finalement le moins connoté et que ça enferme pas la guilde dans un genre !
pourquoi qu'on garderait pas notre grenouille folichonne et rebondissante^^?

----------


## Snydlock

> Et ouais, je suis un pegasus !



 ::blink::

----------


## Maderone

Tibere, comme je t'ai aidé pour ta triforge, je mériterais pas une petite aide :D ?

Snydlock, faut regarder Mlp pour comprendre !

----------


## purEcontact

Si vous voulez ni le canard de guerre ni l'embleme de la gay pride aka la licorne : votez pour la biere.
Au moins, on se tapera pas l'equivalent humanoide de la grenouille...

----------


## Guitou

Ouiiii ! La chope !

----------


## Charmide

Aucune classe la choppe, aucun esprit CPC. Le quaggan est le seul à même de lutter contre ces forces du mal !

----------


## Korbeil

> Aucune classe la choppe, aucun esprit CPC. Le quaggan est le seul à même de lutter contre ces forces du mal !


*LE QUAGGAN VAINCRA !*

me suis dis que comme ça on le verra mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

> *LE QUAGGAN VAINCRA !*
> 
> me suis dis que comme ça on le verra mieux



dixit le mec qui a voté la choppe également -_-

----------


## Narquois

J'ai vu le Quaggan en jeu ce matin : ça fait quadragénaire tétraplégique sans la canne ni déambulateur... Tu parles d'un symbole de vainqueur!

----------


## atavus

> J'ai vu le Quaggan en jeu ce matin : ça fait quadragénaire tétraplégique sans la canne ni déambulateur... Tu parles d'un symbole de vainqueur!


Faut pas emmerder les petits vieux.

----------


## Zepolak

> Nan mais le phénix quoi, genre CPC on est des héros classieux avec le style. Non la triste et splendide vérité, c'est que notre Dress Code est fait par un gars Skiant, qui nous habille comme des poubelles, et que notre emblème est une putain de Licorne Rose et qu'on l'assume pas. Je peux vous dire que quand on croise une putain de Licorne Rose flottant sur les étendards de CBE, on se dit "Ouais bon CPC est passé par là". Avec une grenouille, "Moui, c'est peut être CPC". Avec un phénix : "Tiens c'est qui cette de guilde de plow qui tag les forts, Option a migré sur Vizunah ?". On devrait obliger tout ceux qui ont voté pour le phénix à porter ce message en signature. Fuck democratie.


Je suis putain de d'accord avec cette argumentation.

Sauf que t'as vu la gueule des avatars des gens qui veulent la licorne ?  ::sad:: 
Non mais franchement ? 
Des trucs fluos MIGNONS partout ?
Autant la bonne licorne mort-vivante rose, c'est perfecto, mais avec les trucs mimi mignon là ?
Pareil le quaggan mignon ?
MIGNON ?

----------


## olih

La chope de bière est la réponse !
Votez bourré !

----------


## Maderone

> Autant la bonne licorne mort-vivante rose, c'est perfecto, mais avec les trucs mimi mignon là ?
> Pareil le quaggan mignon ?
> MIGNON ?


Mais... Mais !
On veut tous la licorne rose vampire Zepo, parce qu'elle a justement rien de mignon et qu'elle représente beaucoup mieux cpc qu'une pauvre choppe de merde ou un phenix aussi original qu'une grenouille !
Le  Quaggan, je dis pas, ça pue !
Mais nos avatar ont rien à voir la dedans  ::(:

----------


## Thorkel

> Je suis putain de d'accord avec cette argumentation.
> 
> Sauf que t'as vu la gueule des avatars des gens qui veulent la licorne ? 
> Non mais franchement ? 
> Des trucs fluos MIGNONS partout ?
> Autant la bonne licorne mort-vivante rose, c'est perfecto, mais avec les trucs mimi mignon là ?
> Pareil le quaggan mignon ?
> MIGNON ?


Voiiilaaa quelqu'un qui comprend....on a beau être des guignols, on est pas "mignons". C'est pas l'arc en ciel ici, c'est les palmes dans la boue, le bec tordu et le regard alcoolisé!

Et fier de l'être... :B): 

---------- Post added at 13h55 ---------- Previous post was at 13h54 ----------




> Mais... Mais !
> On veut tous la licorne rose vampire Zepo, parce qu'elle a justement rien de mignon et qu'elle représente beaucoup mieux cpc qu'une pauvre choppe de merde ou un phenix aussi original qu'une grenouille !
> Le  Quaggan, je dis pas, ça pue !
> Mais nos avatar ont rien à voir la dedans


Et tu vas nous faire gober que ton avatar NI ta signature n'ont rien à voir avec le choix de la licorne? On a pas encore assez picolé pour avaler ça hein^^

----------


## Maderone

Bah on va dire que ça n'a aucun rapport. Ce n'est pas parce que j'aime la série que je vais me mettre à aimer tout ce qui est en rapport avec les chevaux. Mais bon, c'est aussi parce que c'était notre emblème aux betas et qu'on avait pas trouvé plus ridicule que cette licorne au regarde méchant avec une dent de vampire. Personne peut se prendre au sérieux avec un emblème pareil !

----------


## Thorkel

C'est pas faux.....je nierai avoir acquiescé sur ce point.

Mais une licorne ne vole pas ^^

----------


## Maderone

Ah bon ?

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ln...vmijo1_500.png

Tu cherches, aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

C'est parti, on va comparer l'indice de pénétration dans l'air (et dans les ennemis) du canard et de la licorne, on va voir qui sera le plus efficace.

(Google n'a pas de réponse précise la dessus, va falloir faire des tests.... ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## billybones

licorne ! licorne ! licorne !

----------


## olih

Biere !

----------


## atavus

Je suis à deux doigt de passer du canard à la bière.

----------


## Korbeil

> Mais... Mais !
> On veut tous la licorne rose vampire Zepo, parce qu'elle a justement rien de mignon et qu'elle représente beaucoup mieux cpc qu'une pauvre choppe de merde ou un phenix aussi original qu'une grenouille !
> Le  Quaggan, je dis pas, ça pue !
> Mais nos avatar ont rien à voir la dedans


Il a oublié de rajouter ton arc ...




> Je suis à deux doigt de passer du canard à la bière.


Coupe ses deux doigts et fonce.

----------


## dragou

> Je suis à deux doigt de passer du canard à la bière.


En même temps actuellement la canard n'a pas de majorité absolue donc ça veut dire 2ème tour.
Néanmoins le choppe est talonnée de prêt par le quaggan. N'oublions pas la licorne et le castor qui attendent le moindre faux pas de la choppe pour ravir la 2ème place. N'oublions pas les tortues, avec 3 votes respectivement qui selon la fable, pataugeront dans la marre....
C'est tendu mes amis, c'est tendu.

----------


## Shei

Rejoignez l'élite, votez Asura, votez Golem !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Et shei, y'a 16 vote de golems d'ailleurs, tu sais que c'est un vote par compte et pas par personnage !

----------


## Myron

Moi je m'en fou j'ai trouvé la parade depuis le castor nazi.

----------


## Shei

Hey Maderone, y'a 17 votes pour la licorne d'ailleurs tu sais que c'est un vote par compte et pas par personnage !

----------


## Thorkel

> Hey Maderone, y'a 17 votes pour la licorne d'ailleurs tu sais que c'est un vote par compte et pas par personnage !



1 partout la balle au centre

----------


## Anita Spade

> Je suis à deux doigt de passer du canard à la bière.


Je crois que je vais m'y mettre aussi, au canard à la bière.
On trouve des trucs sympa en googlant le nom:
Des recettes de cuisine

----------


## tibere

23 pour la choppe  !
fait un peu boutonneux et 1ere fille, la choppe....non ?
(-un tit coup de main au baron crume, tib ??
- que non !! ça n'en rends pas la licorne moins niaise....^^)

----------


## Zepolak

Je crois que la choppe est aussi un peu partout :x
Genre très utilisée.

----------


## Tonight

Pour 3 po je vire mon vote pour le canard, pour 2 po de plus je vote ou vous voulez.  ::ninja:: 


Non je ne suis pas un putain de sale traître vendu.

----------


## Anita Spade

Oui il me semble aussi, d'ailleurs je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait autant d'amateurs de l'Oktoberfest dans la guilde... mais ça explique pas mal de choses.

Donc comme il semble y avoir des fans de ce si doux breuvage particulièrement prisé chez nos voisins du Royaume de Belgique, je vous propose *The End of History* de Brewdog, l'une des bières les plus fortes du monde, mais qui a la délicate particularité, pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas, d'être enchâssée dans de mignons petits animaux velus, leur donnant un charme inimitable, malheureusement aucun modèle n'est à ce jour prévu concernant un canard...

 

Sinon, personne ne semble intéressé par le _Canard Corbeau_.

----------


## Nessou

Beaucoup de foin pour rien quand même, certaines argumentations comme celle de caf sont très droles, on croirait assister à un débat politique. Perso j'ai mis ceux que je pense les plus beaux sur une armure/arme de guilde, car oui sur GW2 je pense que c'est le skin qui prime. Si vous voulez j'offre mon vote pour un camp 5 po, histoire de voir de quel côté les coins sont vraiments motivés à défendre leur emblème qu'ils ne verront qu'en ouvrant leur fenêtre G.

----------


## billybones

ohhhh je veux bien faire comme nessou ! donnez moi or beaucoup or !

----------


## Maximelene

MINUIT, FIN DES VOTES

Les résultats, à la fin du premier tour :

Phénix : 33 votes
Choppe : 24 votes
Quaggan : 19 votes
Licorne : 17 votes
Grenouille, golem, castor : 16 votes
Poulet : 11 votes
Poulpe : 10 votes
Pieuvre : 9 votes
Corbeau : 8 votes
Ananas : 6 votes
Sanglier : 5 votes
Aigle, Epée et Tortue 2 : 3 votes
Tortue : 2 votes

PHASE 3

Vous avez 4 jours pour voter  :;): 

Le précédent sondage est toujours disponible. Afin d'éviter tout soucis, vous pouvez vérifier vos propres votes. Sachez néanmoins que j'ai effectué deux sauvegardes par jour, et que je dispose d'un historique des modifications. Toute tentative de triche sera donc, disons, réprimandée  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Allez vous faire voir  ::(: .

----------


## ivanoff



----------


## Guitou

> PHASE 3
> 
> Vous avez 4 jours pour voter


Je prends les devants et je dis que cette info devrait être dans le message initial.

Sinon on votera pour les couleurs ensuite ou on garde le rose ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Allez vous faire voir .


 :haha:

----------


## Thorkel

Rooo on se fight sur le phénix et la licorne, et du coup la choppe nous la fait en douce!

----------


## Thimill

> Donc comme il semble y avoir des fans de ce si doux breuvage particulièrement prisé chez nos voisins du Royaume de Belgique, je vous propose *The End of History* de Brewdog


Owqueoui !
Je conseille la IPA Hardcore et le 5 A.M Saint de chez Brewdog aussi ! 

Et pour en revenir au sondage... Allez la chope mais à contre-coeur. 
C'est comme voter Hollande pour voter contre Sarko.

----------


## Tynril

Une choppe, quoi, sans déconner.

Autant je peux comprendre l'argumentation que le canard de guerre fait un peu sérieux, autant je trouve que c'est à nous de pas nous prendre au sérieux, pas à notre emblème de nous forcer à avoir l'air idiots (même si on est idiots, certes). Je suis d'accord avec Nessou, dans GW2, le skin est super important, et du coup, avoir un emblème super moche, je trouve ça dommage. Je n'ai jamais croisé de canard portant de skin comportant l'emblème de la guilde lorsque c'était une grenouille.

Sinon, je suis un peu déçu par la choppine, à titre personnel. Je vois pas le rapport avec les CPC, autant on est idiots, autant je me retrouve pas dans une symbolique alcoolique. C'est pas comme si on était une bande de potes fêtards qui avaient monté leur guilde, quoi. On dirait les armoiries d'un club étudiant, et plein de guildes l'utilisent déjà.


Bref, votez pour le Canard de Guerre ! Parce que la légèreté de notre cerveau communauté mérite mieux qu'une choppe lourdingue. Ne pas se prendre au sérieux, c'est un état d'esprit qui n'a pas besoin du ridicule pour exister.

----------


## billybones

Ce que tu dis m'a ému. je vote pour le canard de guerre.

(ça fera 5Po merci)

----------


## Tonight

À voté!

----------


## Korbeil

Une chope pour les canards c'est l'avenir !  :Cigare:

----------


## Hasunay

> blabla


Parce que cet homme dit vrai j'ai changé mon vote pour le canard de guerre et ce bien que je suis norn et que j'aime la bierre :D 


Enfin c'est surtout parce que j'ai croisé la choppe en rvr et que j'aime pas avoir la même chose que les autre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Beaucoup de foin pour rien quand même, certaines argumentations comme celle de caf sont très droles, on croirait assister à un débat politique.


C'est tout l'intérêt de la chose. Se déchirer pour des choses complétement anodine, ça renforce les liens. 

Sauf avec les gens qui votent pour les trucs mignons, j'vais pas les louper eux 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

> C'est tout l'intérêt de la chose. Se déchirer pour des choses complétement anodine, ça renforce les liens. 
> 
> Sauf avec les gens qui votent pour les trucs mignons, j'vais pas les louper eux http://i.imgur.com/Zyp5B.gif


 ::wub:: 

En fait dans l'idée, la choppe évoque quand même des trucs auxquels on peut s'identifier. C'est clair.

Par contre, ça reste un Objet! On est pas des cruches, les gars (et les filles /pataper).
Et le fait est qu'on est pas non plus un repaire d'alcooliques notoires (hips....pardon).

Dommage qu'on ai pas eu un final licorne/phénix, ça aurait été plus marrant.

----------


## atavus

> C'est tout l'intérêt de la chose. Se déchirer pour des choses complétement anodine, ça renforce les liens. 
> 
> Sauf avec les gens qui votent pour les trucs mignons, j'vais pas les louper eux http://i.imgur.com/Zyp5B.gif


Clair.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne voterai pas pour ce tour, les deux candidats "gagnants" ne correspondant à aucune de mes affinités.
Mais j'espère qu'on se souviendra de ce vote comme de celui où Maxi a failli obtenir ma photo contre magouillage des votes  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je ne voterai pas pour ce tour, les deux candidats "gagnants" ne correspondant à aucune de mes affinités.
> Mais j'espère qu'on se souviendra de ce vote comme de celui où Maxi a failli obtenir ma photo contre magouillage des votes


SANDALE, il a 

Spoiler Alert! 


failli y avoir

 de la triche entre animateur  ::o:

----------


## Kayato

Je le savais qu'on ne devait pas mettre de filles en animateur. Bravo à Maximelene pour son impartialité, sa rigueur et son intégrité. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Si tu veux Lee Tchii j'ai de quoi magouiller les votes sans me faire répérer  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Maximelene

> Je prends les devants et je dis que cette info devrait être dans le message initial.


Vous êtes lourds les mecs à demander des trucs que j'ai déjà mis des heures avant.

----------


## Maderone

Moi je serais d'avis que si le vote blanc passe en majorité absolu, on recommence depuis le début !

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais j'espère qu'on se souviendra de ce vote comme de celui où Maxi a failli obtenir ma photo contre magouillage des votes


Et où j'me suis foiré parce que je n'ai pas pensé à proposer ça avant la clôture des votes. Quel con...

----------


## Kayato

> Vous êtes lourds les mecs à demander des trucs que j'ai déjà mis des heures avant.


Ou bien t'as du mal avec le second degré sans smiley  :^_^:

----------


## dragou

> Moi je serais d'avis que si le vote blanc passe en majorité absolu, on recommence depuis le début !


gros +1

----------


## Hasunay

Y aura jamais assez de vote blanc, le canard et la choppe ont trop de soutiens ^^'

----------


## Maderone

Changez votre vote alors, ne laissez pas passer ça !

----------


## olih

> Changez votre vote alors, ne laissez pas passer ça !


Je préfère 100 fois une chope de bière à une licorne pourrie  :tired: .
Et je trouve que ça représente bien mieux la communauté cpc.

----------


## Guitou

> Vous êtes lourds les mecs à demander des trucs que j'ai déjà mis des heures avant.


Je suis daltonien, le rose sur le fond gris/beige je le vois pas.

Bon ok, je suis juste lourd.  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> Et je trouve que ça représente bien mieux la communauté cpc.


Bah t'as de la mousse dans les yeux si tu penses ça  :tired:

----------


## dragou

> Bah t'as de la mousse dans les yeux si tu penses ça


de la mousse de bière?

Même maderone confirme tes dire olih, si ça c'est pas beau.

----------


## tibere

> gros +1


oui... le vote blanc ça dit pas rien..!




> Je préfère 100 fois une chope de bière à une licorne pourrie .
> Et je trouve que ça représente bien mieux la communauté cpc.


on peux ne pas voter licorne tout en ne cautionnant pas une choppe qu’apparemment aux dires de certains, on encontrera à toutes les sauces ..

----------


## Korbeil

(faudrait penser à changer le titre du topic  ::ninja:: )

----------


## billybones

> Je suis daltonien, le rose sur le fond gris/beige je le vois pas.


ça élimine donc le rose des couleurs autorisés pour la bannière. faudrait pas faire de discrimination !

----------


## dragou

> (faudrait penser à changer le titre du topic )


il va te répondre qu'il l'a fait il y a plusieurs heures!!!

----------


## Narquois

> Moi je serais d'avis que si le vote blanc passe en majorité absolu, on recommence depuis le début !


Par la définition de la majorité absolue, ce n'est pas possible.  :;):

----------


## Korbeil

> il va te répondre qu'il l'a fait il y a plusieurs heures!!!


j'ai screen:


 ::):

----------


## Hasunay

Très honnêtement il y aurait eu en final la choppe, le canard (boiteux) et le poney, j'aurais voté pour le poney ... et pourtant dieu seul sait que j'aime pas ses sales bestioles  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Au pire pour la phase couleur, on pourrait essayer de voter pour un emblème noir sur fond noir.

----------


## Guitou

Je sais je critique et c'est facile vu que je gère rien. Mais bon je donne mon avis quand même.  ::P: 
Vu qu'on était en vote multiple j'aurais reprit plus que 2 emblèmes pour la phase 3 quitte à faire une phase 4. Et vu les résultats, j'aurais mit les 4 1ers emblèmes en phase 3.

Parce que là la moitié des votes pour la chope était aussi pour le phénix, du coup ça fait que 45 personnes différentes (sur 76) qui ont choisit l'un ou l'autre, c'est peu (avec phénix et licorne c'était 46 et phénix et quaggan 47 et il y a 63 personnes à avoir voté pour un des 4 1ers).

----------


## tibere

> Au pire pour la phase couleur, on pourrait essayer de voter pour un emblème noir sur fond noir.


 ::):  ::):  ::):  ::):  ::):  ::):  ::): 

*ps*: en même temps , si on prends cette proposition au sérieux ,c'est pas mal d’être juste un fond sur fond , ça se verrait comme différence par rapport aux autres guildes...et puis ça met tout le monde d'accord ^^ (sauf sur la couleur...aie j'imagine déjà les interminables débats  ::zzz:: )

----------


## Narquois

Finalement, la grenouille, elle pas mal, non?  :;):

----------


## Kayato

Je t'avais prévenu Maxi  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

En même temps, noir sur fond noir, personne n'a fait, ça donne un message.....certain...et au moins on est sûr que CPC est passé par là. Je cautionne !!! (tu vois Mad, on a trouvé un terrain d'entente  :^_^:  )

----------


## billybones

le pire c'est que noir sur fond noir, je trouve ça génial

----------


## Maderone

Bon je viens de tester, et apparemment on voit quand même l'emblème. Donc c'est nul. Ce vote est nul. Cette communauté est un échec !

----------


## Silent

> Au pire pour la phase couleur, on pourrait essayer de voter pour un emblème noir sur fond noir.


 ::wub::  La classe! J'adore cette idée  ::wub:: 

Et ca marche avec la grenouille aussi!

----------


## Maderone

J'ai pris de l'avance, j'ai fait quelques test pour cet emblème merdique.

----------


## purEcontact

Va falloir faire 2 phases pour l'objet de fond de l'embleme de guilde.
Et puis encore 2 phases pour la couleur de l'objet de fond.
Et enfin 2 phases pour la couleur de fond.

----------


## Maderone

T'as oublié l'orientation de l'emblème. Donc encore deux phases.

----------


## Hasunay

> Finalement, la grenouille, elle pas mal, non?


 ::ninja::

----------


## Myron

Le plus simple c'est de voter sur base de propositions. D'ailleurs si on avait fait ça directement on aurais certainement choisi un autre emblème tant le rendu avec les couleurs change tout...




Notez les détails sur la licorne.

----------


## purEcontact

La couleur ça peut tout changer aussi.

Du coup, j'hésite à voter pour la choppe (je trouve la première très classe).

----------


## Shei

Autant de brouhaha pour un truc qu'on ne verra que très peu ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ivanoff

la première choppe est vraiment pas mal du tout

----------


## Guitou

> Du coup, j'hésite à voter pour la choppe (je trouve la première très classe).


Quelqu'un imaginait la chope d'une autre couleur ?  ::huh::

----------


## Maderone

> la première choppe est vraiment pas mal du tout

----------


## Shei

> Quelqu'un imaginait la chope d'une autre couleur ?


Moi je voyais bien la choppe bleu et la mousse verte fluo.

----------


## Guitou

Mouais...


Ouch.  ::O:

----------


## Shei

Guitou, quel talent, je vais te laisser relooker mes persos !  ::wub::

----------


## Hasunay

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/73a11ab...415d45e378.jpg
> 
> La couleur ça peut tout changer aussi.
> 
> Du coup, j'hésite à voter pour la choppe (je trouve la première très classe).


La deuxième aussi est pas mal ... C'est trop dur de choisir T__T

----------


## Maximelene

Vous embêtez pas avec la choppe de toute façon, c'est le canard qui va passer  ::ninja::

----------


## Odrhann

Clivage.

----------


## atavus

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/73a11ab...415d45e378.jpg
> 
> La couleur ça peut tout changer aussi.
> 
> Du coup, j'hésite à voter pour la choppe (je trouve la première très classe).


Après avoir été pour le canard ton image m'a fait changer d'avis.
La choppe du 1 avec l'arrière plan du deux. ::wub:: 

---------- Post added at 20h18 ---------- Previous post was at 20h18 ----------




> Clivage.


Il est à qui ? Devant ou derrière ?

----------


## Nessou

Tests persos rapides du phénix.

----------


## billybones

la 2e choppe représente assez bien 2girls 1 cup

----------


## Maderone

Super original, un phenix jaune et rouge, la vache. On se sent particulièrement cpc avec...  :tired:

----------


## Shei

En même temps, non pas que je supporte forcément le canard, mais en quoi tu retrouve les cpc à travers une licorne ? Point de vue animal, je vois des lapins ou des canards mais une licorne ... Mais bon, tu semble être a fonds dans le négationnisme vu que ton poney a pas win.  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

> Super original, un phenix jaune et rouge, la vache. On se sent particulièrement cpc avec...


J'ai envie de te dire "ta gueule".
C'est juste chiant de voir que chacune de tes réactions sur ce thread c'est "oh bah c'est pas ce que je voulais donc c'est de la merde".

On a  compris, tu voulais une licorne.
Pas de bol, le trip "My little pony" n'est pas partagé par toute la communauté CPC.

Le coté "particulièrement CPC", on l'aura pas dans GW2 sauf si Anet met un lapin comme emblème possible.

----------


## Nessou

Pour les couleurs de toute manière ce sera à tout le monde de choisir, mais quand vous voterez ne pensez pas qu'à vous, essayez de réfléchir aux autres et à ce qui peut satisfaire le plus grand nombre.

----------


## Odrhann

Je vois bien que purE à comme unique but l'embrasement de la planète.

----------


## Maximelene

Maderone, j'ai envie de te dire "ta gueule".

----------


## Nessou

Et pour la remarque du "on se sent pas particulièrement cpc" je vais m'abstenir de feed the troll !

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha ! Je vous aime !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je vois bien que purE à comme unique but l'embrasement de la planète.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je vois bien que purE à comme unique but l'embrasement de la planète.


Ouais, et y'a des jours, j'commencerais par cramer du poney :




> Quelle horreur...





> J'aime pas le rose...





> Allez vous faire voir .





> Bah t'as de la mousse dans les yeux si tu penses ça





> Donc c'est nul. Ce vote est nul. Cette communauté est un échec !





> J'ai pris de l'avance, j'ai fait quelques test pour cet emblème merdique.


Bref.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je n'ai pas voté car je ne représente pas CPC au quotidien, mais laissez moi exprimer la honte que j'éprouve après avoir lu les 9 pages de ce topic.
Une choppe ou un phœnix ?
Diantre je pensais être sur un forum de canards s'exprimant avec des smileys lapins, tout en mettant sur un piédestal le mauvais gout, l'humour vaseux et l'utilisation de feux d'artifices.

Alors même que le lobbying serious PvE (aka phœnix) est en pleine domination des votes sur le lobbying poneyland, que font les "serious" 3W ?
:SANDALE: §§
 

C'est vous qui allez l'afficher sur tous les forts à l'issue de batailles acharnées contre des joueurs de D9, de D7 et voir même contre des joueurs de D1 ayant l'envie de scorer le moins possible !
Faites votre devoir amateurs de feux d'artifesses, de dress codes pourris, de monozerg tonique ruminants !
Regroupez vos forces, essayez au moins d'avoir un set de couleurs dégueulasse approuvé Skiant Paul Gaultier nom didiou ! 
Un vert kaki/rose/jaune des familles, un orange/marron/blanc de l'OP citrouille, ou n'importe quelle autre prouesse artistique de mauvais goût !

tl;dr : rien

----------


## Odrhann

> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/...90/023/36e.jpg


10/10

----------


## Charmide

> Je n'ai pas voté car je ne représente pas CPC au quotidien, mais laissez moi exprimer la honte que j'éprouve après avoir lu les 9 pages de ce topic.
> Une choppe ou un phœnix ?
> Diantre je pensais être sur un forum de canards s'exprimant avec des smileys lapins, tout en mettant sur un piédestal le mauvais gout, l'humour vaseux et l'utilisation de feux d'artifices.
> 
> Alors même que le lobbying serious PvE (aka phœnix) est en pleine domination des votes sur le lobbying poneyland, que font les "serious" 3W ?
> :SANDALE: §§
> http://www.kat-chen.fr/media/sandale...7_24022011.jpg 
> 
> C'est vous qui allez l'afficher sur tous les forts à l'issue de batailles acharnées contre des joueurs de D9, de D7 et voir même contre des joueurs de D1 ayant l'envie de scorer le moins possible !
> ...


Yes!
J'approuve ce message.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Peut on avoir la sandale en jaune Bagoras? Si oui je suis pour!

----------


## atavus

> Maderone, j'ai envie de te dire "ta gueule".

----------


## Kayato

Je suis tellement content de ne pas m'occuper de ce vote  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai l'impression que les gens sont un peu méchant avec Maderone là !

----------


## Korbeil

J'suis pas content, mais je dirais pas pourquoi ! ...  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Panda, après t'avoir mis dans les gens sympa, t'es recatalogué comme un enfoiré ! T'es content là hein.




> J'ai l'impression que les gens sont un peu méchant avec Maderone là !


T'as vu !  ::o: 
La moitié c'est du troll gentil je crois :x
ça va !

----------


## Lee Tchii

> On a  compris, tu voulais une licorne.
> Pas de bol, le trip "My little pony" n'est pas partagé par toute la communauté CPC.


T'es fatigué PurE ?
Je veux dire, la licorne rose, c'est UN PEU l'emblème de la guilde CPC dans Guild Wars 1.
Et c'est largement plus parodique qu'un phoenix basique ou une choppe de bière.

----------


## Odrhann

Si seulement ça pouvait se décider IRL, j'suis sûr que vous finiriez par vous frapper à coups de poing.

----------


## Anita Spade

Non, pas moi je m'en cogne en fait, mais c'est amusant quand même.

T'façon avec une peu de chance on aura un nouveau vote dans 6 mois pour décider d'un nouvel emblème, en plus on est presque 500 dans la guilde, et on est seulement 74 je crois à avoir voté...

----------


## Hasunay

Bah en même temps à part de rare fois pour on frôle les 100 j'ai jamais vu les 500 canard connecté. Sinon phenix ou licorne c'est kif-kif fallait prendre la tortue bande de nul T_T

----------


## ivanoff

Pourquoi ais-je voté la choppe ? (bien que tout le monde s'en fout) je vais vous le dire.
La choppe ne représente pas que l'alcool quel contient nous faisant passer pour des alcooliques (mais si c'est vrai pour certain(e)s  ::ninja:: ).
Pour moi la choppe représente la convivialité, la camaraderie, les délires, etc ... C'est comme d'aller boire un verre entre amis en ce rappelant du bon vieux temps, de parler des choses et d'autres, de passer un bon moment quoi.
Tout comme l'esprit de CPC à mon sens. Voilà pourquoi je vote pour elle.
Après ce discours élogieux envers... UNE CHOPPE  ::o:  je vous dit bon vote et dans tout les cas ce n'est qu'un emblème ce n'est pas comme si on voté pour rétablir ou non la peine de mort, alors ne vous prenez pas la tête  :;): .

----------


## Odrhann

> ce n'est pas comme si on voté pour rétablir ou non la peine de mort, *alors ne vous prenez pas la tête* .


 :tired:

----------


## Hasunay

Quoi ? On vote pour la peine de mort ? Bah je sais pas ça dépends des canards et si aimer les poneys est un crime ou pas  ::ninja:: 

N'empêche vu ce que ça donne sur l'emblème j'ai hâte de voter les couleurs :D

----------


## dragou

J'adore ce topic, merci pour cette petite partie de rêve....

----------


## Kayato

Ce qui est drôle c'est qu'en dehors des fanatiques de poney je pense qu'une bonne majorité s'en fout de l’emblème de guilde mais va voter comme moi par pur esprit de contradiction (fallait pas me donner le choix  ::siffle:: ).

----------


## dragou

> Ce qui est drôle c'est qu'en dehors des fanatiques de poney je pense qu'une bonne majorité s'en fout de l’emblème de guilde mais va voter comme moi par pur esprit de contradiction (fallait pas me donner le choix ).


et si on gardait la grenouille?

----------


## Shei

> Ce qui est drôle c'est qu'en dehors des fanatiques de poney je pense qu'une bonne majorité s'en fout de l’emblème de guilde mais va voter comme moi par pur esprit de contradiction (fallait pas me donner le choix ).


C'est beau, car c'est exactement mon cas !  :Emo:

----------


## Charmide

Pas moi, c'est serious business l'emblème.

J'ouvre le topic pour la peine de mort.

----------


## Thorkel

Ca tombe bien, on avait besoin d'un cobaye pour voir l'effet que ça fait sur la communauté! Merci Charmide de te proposer  ::P:

----------


## billybones

moi je trouve qu'elle est bien l'ambiance  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

> Pas moi, c'est serious business l'emblème.
> 
> J'ouvre le topic pour la peine de mort.


Je propose qu'on exécute la peine de mort par poneytisage extrème du condamné  :^_^:

----------


## Guitou

A grand coup de licorne dans le... ?

----------


## Thorkel

....dos, en effet.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Si on faisait ça irl, Maxi ne m'aurait pas proposé de truquer les votes contre une photo  :tired: 
Noobs !

----------


## Guitou

Non il aurait exigé quelque chose de plus IRL qu'une photo.

----------


## Thorkel

Un strip tease, qu'il aurait voulu, ma bonne dame!

----------


## purEcontact

> Un strip tease, qu'il aurait voulu, ma bonne dame!


Et puis il aurait re-regardé la photo...

----------


## Thorkel

Tu pousses un peu  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Si on faisait ça irl, Maxi ne m'aurait pas proposé de truquer les votes contre une photo 
> *de B*oobs !


Fixaid  ::P:

----------


## silence

Je me demande toujours pourquoi l'on passe d'un emblème peu voir pas utilisé par ailleurs, que l'on porte depuis longtemps et que l'on avait déjà fixé par vote pour un de ces emblèmes génériques et présents sur chaque fort. 
Elle était bien cette grenouille mais vous comptez peut être changer d'emblème tous les six mois ?  :tired: 

_Ps : le titre est à changer._

----------


## billybones

tu changes bien de président, on a le droit de changer d'embleme  ::P:

----------


## silence

Vous avez le droit mais il va me falloir masquer mon dos de guilde alors qu'il m'a couté 5 po.

----------


## Maderone

Mais arrêtez de penser que les gens qui veulent la licorne le font par rapport à MLP ! 
Ça n'a rien à voir.

----------


## Guitou

> Elle était bien cette grenouille mais vous comptez peut être changer d'emblème tous les six mois ?


Avant ça il y aura un autre sandale sur la périodicité du changement façon buff karma.

----------


## Korbeil

> Mais arrêtez de penser que les gens qui veulent la licorne le font par rapport à MLP ! 
> Ça n'a rien à voir.


On a jamais pensé ça  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 14h10 ---------- Previous post was at 14h10 ----------




> Avant ça il y aura un autre sandale sur la périodicité du changement façon buff karma.


Faut un drama par mois, c'est un quota minimum  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

Et (faut) puis (changer) ça (le) met (titre) un (du) peu (topic) d'ambiance!


  Tant que personne se barre de la guilde ...

----------


## Guitou

Oue d'ailleurs si la licorne est choisit dans cette phase 3 (faut changer le titre du topic) je me barre de cette guilde de plow.

----------


## Thorkel

Oh ba non faut pas partir, c'est bien d'avoir des râleurs^^

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je me demande toujours pourquoi l'on passe d'un emblème peu voir pas utilisé par ailleurs, que l'on porte depuis longtemps et que l'on avait déjà fixé par vote pour un de ces emblèmes génériques et présents sur chaque fort. 
> Elle était bien cette grenouille mais vous comptez peut être changer d'emblème tous les six mois ? 
> 
> _Ps : le titre est à changer._


Je suis d'accord.
Sur Vizunah, nous sommes pour le moment la seule guilde à utiliser l'emblème de la grenouille.
Les deux emblèmes sur lesquels le vote se porte actuellement sont déjà utilisés par pas mal de guildes... On y perd quand même pas mal au change.

----------


## Maderone

De toute façon le vote a été commencé. Si la guilde voulait vraiment garder la grenouille elle serait passé une nouvelle fois. Je me souviens plus, mais je crois même pas qu'elle a été proposé dans les votes. A partir de là y'a pas besoin de tergiverser.

----------


## Shei

> De toute façon le vote a été commencé. Si la guilde voulait vraiment garder la grenouille elle serait passé une nouvelle fois. Je me souviens plus, mais je crois même pas qu'elle a été proposé dans les votes. A partir de là y'a pas besoin de tergiverser.





> Liste des emblèmes éligibles : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0fdf99c...34960f309e.jpg


Tu as une baisse de régime Madesronds, tu peux mieux faire quand même ...

----------


## Maderone

Je n'étais juste pas sûr. Mais voilà, les gens n'ont pas voté pour la grenouille. C'est tout, c'est la majorité ^^

----------


## Caf

> J'ai envie de te dire "ta gueule".
> C'est juste chiant de voir que chacune de tes réactions sur ce thread c'est "oh bah c'est pas ce que je voulais donc c'est de la merde".
> 
> On a  compris, tu voulais une licorne.
> Pas de bol, le trip "My little pony" n'est pas partagé par toute la communauté CPC.
> 
> Le coté "particulièrement CPC", on l'aura pas dans GW2 sauf si Anet met un lapin comme emblème possible.


En même temps les mecs qui ne font que du pve, je vois pas vraiment l’intérêt qu'ils ont à venir nous gonfler avec l’emblème..
C'est sur qu'il est vachement visible sur un perso hein et beaucoup moins sur un Fort ou une Tour en 3W.

On avait un emblème complétement différent de ceux des autres, les autres guildes savaient d'un coup d’œil que le Fort ou la Tour était claim par CPC et la on va juste se retrouver avec un emblème kikoo tout pourri parce-que t'en a 50 pareils à côté et que plus personne ne fera la différence.

Alors changer d’emblème ok, mais en prendre un que personne d'autres n'a déjà ou qui est très peu utilisé par les autres ça aurait due être un prédéterminant !

Sauf pour le kikoo pveboy qui pourra "s'auto-astiquer" sur le skin de son propre perso qu'il ne pourra de toute façon voir qu'en zoomant au max sur son personnage.  ::(:

----------


## Hasunay

Autant j'aime pas la forme de tes propos autant dans le fond je suis plutôt d'accord ... Le premier vote qu'on aurait du faire aurait dû être : voulez vous ou pas changer d'emblème. Par contre réserver le vote seulement à ceux qui font du rvr je suis contre sinon c'est même pas la peine de faire un vote.

----------


## atavus

> En même temps les mecs qui ne font que du pve, je vois pas vraiment l’intérêt qu'ils ont à venir nous gonfler avec l’emblème..
> C'est sur qu'il est vachement visible sur un perso hein et beaucoup moins sur un Fort ou une Tour en 3W.
> 
> On avait un emblème complétement différent de ceux des autres, les autres guildes savaient d'un coup d’œil que le Fort ou la Tour était claim par CPC et la on va juste se retrouver avec un emblème kikoo tout pourri parce-que t'en a 50 pareils à côté et que plus personne ne fera la différence.
> 
> Alors changer d’emblème ok, mais en prendre un que personne d'autres n'a déjà ou qui est très peu utilisé par les autres ça aurait due être un prédéterminant !
> 
> Sauf pour le kikoo pveboy qui pourra "s'auto-astiquer" sur le skin de son propre perso qu'il ne pourra de toute façon voir qu'en zoomant au max sur son personnage.


Pourquoi le "canard" il gagne ? Sérieuse question..............très sérieuse.

----------


## Ptit gras

Régulièrement la plus grosse structure dispo sur la carte ou CPC est assigné est claim par la guilde. Donc oui, c'est assez visible. Genre cette semaine ça peut être le château de Brumepierre...

----------


## purEcontact

> En même temps les mecs qui ne font que du pve, je vois pas vraiment l’intérêt qu'ils ont à venir nous gonfler avec l’emblème..
> C'est sur qu'il est vachement visible sur un perso hein et beaucoup moins sur un Fort ou une Tour en 3W.
> 
> On avait un emblème complétement différent de ceux des autres, les autres guildes savaient d'un coup d’œil que le Fort ou la Tour était claim par CPC et la on va juste se retrouver avec un emblème kikoo tout pourri parce-que t'en a 50 pareils à côté et que plus personne ne fera la différence.
> 
> Alors changer d’emblème ok, mais en prendre un que personne d'autres n'a déjà ou qui est très peu utilisé par les autres ça aurait due être un prédéterminant !
> 
> Sauf pour le kikoo pveboy qui pourra "s'auto-astiquer" sur le skin de son propre perso qu'il ne pourra de toute façon voir qu'en zoomant au max sur son personnage.


Clivage.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> En même temps les mecs qui ne font que du pve, je vois pas vraiment l’intérêt qu'ils ont à venir nous gonfler avec l’emblème.. [...] de toute façon voir qu'en zoomant au max sur son personnage.


Personne ne gonfle personne avec rien.
Si les canards ne voulaient pas changer d'emblème, la grenouille serait passée majoritairement au vote.
Les canards qui jouent en PvE ont autant leur mot à dire que les canards qui jouent en RvR car nous ne sommes ni une guilde PvE, ni une guilde RvR mais une guilde communautaire où la voix de chacun compte.
Si le choix "pratique" d'emblème, c'est à dire "choisir un emblème que personne n'a" était aussi logique pour les joueurs RvR, et que les joueurs RvR étaient majoritaires, on ne se retrouverait pas avec un phoenix et une choppe en finale.
Que tu ne sois pas content de ce résultat, je peux le comprendre, moi-même j'aurais préféré un choix plus parodique.
Que tu dénigres une partie des canards pour cela, ce n'est pas acceptable.

Ceci dit je serais curieuse maintenant de savoir pour quels emblèmes les canards qui jouent majoritairement en RvR ont voté  ::P:  Je doute que ce soit pour des choix singularisant ...

----------


## Guitou

> Si le choix "pratique" d'emblème, c'est à dire "choisir un emblème que personne n'a" était aussi logique pour les joueurs RvR, et que les joueurs RvR étaient majoritaires, on ne se retrouverait pas avec un phoenix et une choppe en finale.


Waow !  ::o: 
Tu veux dire que si la majorité était différente et avait voté pour des emblèmes différents, on aurait un choix d'emblèmes différents ?

Sinon il ne dénigre pas une partie des canards, il reproche (justement, je trouve) que tous les canards choisissent un emblème alors que seulement quelques uns vont en profiter et que ceux qui vont en profiter n'aient pas plus voix au chapitre.

Et c'est vrai que seuls ceux qui vont en RvR ou PvP vont être impacté.

----------


## Shei

Et encore, en sPvP pour peu que tu l'ai un peu farmé, tu n'as plus d'armure avec l'emblème de guilde.

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais mais c'est surtout une question de principe je trouve.

----------


## purEcontact

> Sinon il ne dénigre pas une partie des canards, il reproche (justement, je trouve) que tous les canards choisissent un emblème alors que seulement quelques uns vont en profiter et que ceux qui vont en profiter n'aient pas plus voix au chapitre.


Tiens, ça me rappel le débat sur l'influence...

----------


## Maderone

Que quelques uns vont en profiter ? Je suis désolé mais on voit quand même plus l'emblème de la guilde en ouvrant le panneau de guilde qu'en allant en RvR. Ça m'étonnerait que vous ayez les mirettes braqués sur les étendard du fort quand vous jouez. Alors je ne vois pas pourquoi les joueurs qui ne foutent pas un pied en RvR n'aurait pas le droit de choisir. 
C'est l'emblème qui va représenter Cpc, alors oui, on ne peut le voir réellement qu'en RvR, mais je pense pas que ce soit une raison pour réserver le vote uniquement aux joueurs de ce mode. Surtout que comme je l'ai dit, je suis sûr que chaque joueur passe plus de temps à mater l'emblème depuis le panneau de guilde et ça quelque soit l'endroit où ils sont.

----------


## Lanilor

Je propose une règle pour les futurs changements d'emblèmes : si pas de drama au sein de la guilde pendant 1 mois, on lance le vote de pour changer l'emblème.  ::ninja:: 

(ps : votez la choppe, il ne reste que quelques heures !)

----------


## Skiant

> Personne ne gonfle personne avec rien.
> Si les canards ne voulaient pas changer d'emblème, la grenouille serait passée majoritairement au vote.
> Les canards qui jouent en PvE ont autant leur mot à dire que les canards qui jouent en RvR car nous ne sommes ni une guilde PvE, ni une guilde RvR mais une guilde communautaire où la voix de chacun compte.
> Si le choix "pratique" d'emblème, c'est à dire "choisir un emblème que personne n'a" était aussi logique pour les joueurs RvR, et que les joueurs RvR étaient majoritaires, on ne se retrouverait pas avec un phoenix et une choppe en finale.
> Que tu ne sois pas content de ce résultat, je peux le comprendre, moi-même j'aurais préféré un choix plus parodique.
> Que tu dénigres une partie des canards pour cela, ce n'est pas acceptable.
> 
> Ceci dit je serais curieuse maintenant de savoir pour quels emblèmes les canards qui jouent majoritairement en RvR ont voté  Je doute que ce soit pour des choix singularisant ...


Affirmations sans fondements, arguments de déni, populismes, et on clôture avec une fausse question rhétorique. 
Pas de doute, t'as une belle carrière devant toi à l'assemblée nationale.

----------


## purEcontact

Ça apprendra aux joueurs 3W à passer plus de temps sur le forum GC que sur le forum CPC.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...


L'emblème côté 3W revêt plus un aspect social qu'autre chose. Avec un emblème singulier, on représente mieux la guilde CPC, on se fait remarquer, on se dit "tient, les CPC sont passé par là".
Personnellement, je connais les emblême des autres guildes GC : je sais qu'après le dernier reset, Basse Terre a été cappé par les [WL] (avec leur tête de mort blanche sur fond noir), ou sur les frontières la semaine dernière que tel fort est revendiqué par les CDD (avec leur spirale jaune et noire).
Donc non, ça ne me choque sur le papier pas que les gens qui sont plus concerné ont un vote qui a plus de poids. Après je sais que c'est pas réalisable en vrai, et de toute façon c'est plus marrant si tout le monde participe, on est CPC jusqu'au bout ou on ne l'est pas.
Mais juste les joueurs "dit PvE" (encore du clivage, sérieux?) qui font des argumentations autre que la raison que je vient de citer la phrase d'avant, je suis désolé, mais je trouve ça ridicule. Sur une armure (sérieusement, qui porte l'armure de guilde 24/7? et pour ceux qui le font, qui la remarque encore) ou sur le panneau de guilde (perso, je remarque même plus la grenouille dessus!), c'est furtif et juste pour soi (a contrario de l'aspect social/pissage sur un poteau).

Alors oui, ça ressemble vaguement à pisser sur un arbre pour marquer son territoire, mais au fond, ça sert à quoi d'autre cet emblème (et provoquer du drama bien sûr) ?

----------


## gnouman

Vue les goûts de chiotte qui nous reste , je propose un  vote pour savoir si on annule ou pas ces votes !

----------


## purEcontact

Quand est-ce qu'on vote pour l'activation journalière du buff karma ?
Nan parce qu'en pve, on fait moins d'event qui rapporte du karma qu'en 3W alors notre vote devrait avoir plus de poids.

Je m'étonnes qu'on vienne me dire que je suis un putain de troll vu le lot de connerie qui ressort sur ce thread.

----------


## Guitou

> Ça apprendra aux joueurs 3W à passer plus de temps sur le forum GC que sur le forum CPC.


  ::o: 
Coup bas monsieur l'arbitre.  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

Bon allez, on se calme. Je comprends que certains joueurs peuvent penser que leur voix devraient avoir plus de poids et que d'autres peuvent penser ça complètement stupide. 
Cependant en débattre ne changera rien. A part créer des tensions entre ceux qui se disent "pve" et ceux qui se disent "RvR". C'est impossible de faire un classement d'importance des votes selon le temps passer en 3W.  Le vote est lancé, tout le monde a voté avec la même importance et bah maintenant c'est trop tard. Argumenter et se foutre sur la tronche n'y changera rien.

----------


## Shei

Moi je trouve que ma voix devrait faire unanimité.

----------


## Maximelene

Le vote de l'emblème concerne la guilde entière. Canard PC est une guilde communautaire, tout le monde a voix au chapitre, qui qu'il soit, quoi qu'il fasse, sans distinction. La guilde a été construite là dessus, c'est donc quelque chose d'irréfutable.

Bref, merci d'éviter de pourrir l'ambiance avec des débats qui au final ne serviront à rien. Et merci à ceux qui ne postent dans un topic *que* pour être désagréables de remballer leur fiel et d'aller voir ailleurs.

----------


## Skiant

"On a pris la décision et si vous n'êtes pas d'accord, vous n'avez rien à dire."

Super communautaire en effet.

----------


## Maximelene

> "On a pris la décision et si vous n'êtes pas d'accord, vous n'avez rien à dire."
> 
> Super communautaire en effet.


"La guilde a voté et si vous n'êtes pas d'accord, vous n'avez rien à dire."

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de te convaincre d'arrêter d'être lourd à chaque post ?

----------


## Maderone

Non, alors ignore le Maxou, parce que tu participes toi même à pourrir l'ambiance du thread a essayer de discuter avec lui.

----------


## Tygra

> Et c'est vrai que seuls ceux qui vont en RvR ou PvP vont être impacté.


J'arrive après la guerre, je pensais pas que ça aurait pu autant dégénérer mais .... sérieusement ?

On s'en tamponne l'oreille avec une babouche de l’emblème de guilde, non ? Ça n'impacte rien du tout ! Absolument rien.
Et pourtant je suis plutôt porté sur l'esthétisme ou l'apparence visuelle en général. Mais clairement je savais même pas que notre emblème c'était une grenouille, alors que j'ouvre le panneau de guilde régulièrement et que je vais en 3W. 
Personnellement, ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre qu'il y ai une grenouille ou une choppe ou une licorne sur le fort claim par CPC. Ce qui m'importe c'est les points que ça rapporte.

(c'est pas contre toi Guitou, c'est plutôt par rapport à l'ampleur que prend ce vote)

----------


## Maderone

Hum, d'accord, mais y'en a qui ne s'en foutent pas. Pour diverses raisons compréhensibles je trouve. Les gens ne sont pas tous comme toi Tygra ^^

----------


## Tygra

C'est sur, c'est sur, c'st pour ça que j'ai mis un "personnellement"  :;): 
Après si on se réfère aux 55 votes sur les 500 membres de la guilde ... je pense qu'on peut extrapoler ma pensée générale à quelques autres joueurs !

----------


## Maderone

Faudrait plutôt savoir par rapport aux actifs  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

C'est de la discrimination Monsieur !

Sinon il y a pas possibilité de ne rien mettre comme emblème ? Un truc vide. On serait uniques, pas de drama pour choisir quel dessin nous représente le mieux, pas besoin d'un quatrième tour sur les couleurs ...

----------


## Maderone

Hum, je me demande. Vu que quand tu créer une guilde tu n'as pas accès à un emblème il me semble.

----------


## purEcontact

Tygra... c'est pas Tygra moonfang aka Tygra.4570, le mec qui représente jamais CPC ?  :tired:

----------


## Charmide

Merci de pas relancer ce débat àlacon.




> Tygra... c'est pas Tygra moonfang aka Tygra.4570, le mec qui représente jamais CPC ?


Perdu pure. 
Alors non seulement ce genre de pointage du doigt n'a rien à faire ici, mais en plus tu le fais mal.

----------


## silence



----------


## purEcontact

Mes excuses Tygra.

----------


## Tygra

Tygra sur CPC = Élysea/Érys/Leorcyn IG = Elysea sur GC
Ptit Gras sur CPC = Tygra Moonfang IG (et autres variantes) = Tygra sur GC

On est vaguement liés familialement.

Pas de soucis purE, et ceux qui voudraient contacter l'un ou l'autre sont priés de contacter l'un ou l'autre respectivement, même si on a l'habitude de ce genre de quiproquo, c'est un peu l'histoire de notre vie.
Ah, et je n'ai pas d'autorité sur Ptit Gras, pas plus qu'il en a sur moi ; on n'est pas non plus ultra sentimentaux, donc vous pouvez toujours essayer d'en kidnapper un pour demander la rançon à l'autre, vous irez pas bien loin.
 :;):

----------


## Hasunay

Autant de drama pour si peu de chose c'est beau ... Et si au passage on changeait le nom de la guilde ?  ::ninja:: 




> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instanc...x/34268424.jpg


J'adore cette image !

----------


## Shei

Certains emblèmes ressemblant vaguement des masques iraient très bien à cette affaire. Quoi de mieux que des masques pour imager généralement les drama (drame au théâtre) ? Et quoi de mieux pour représenter les cpc que les drama ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Personne ne gonfle personne avec rien.
> Si les canards ne voulaient pas changer d'emblème, la grenouille serait passée majoritairement au vote.
> Les canards qui jouent en PvE ont autant leur mot à dire que les canards qui jouent en RvR car nous ne sommes ni une guilde PvE, ni une guilde RvR mais une guilde communautaire où la voix de chacun compte.
> Si le choix "pratique" d'emblème, c'est à dire "choisir un emblème que personne n'a" était aussi logique pour les joueurs RvR, et que les joueurs RvR étaient majoritaires, on ne se retrouverait pas avec un phoenix et une choppe en finale.
> Que tu ne sois pas content de ce résultat, je peux le comprendre, moi-même j'aurais préféré un choix plus parodique.
> Que tu dénigres une partie des canards pour cela, ce n'est pas acceptable.
> 
> Ceci dit je serais curieuse maintenant de savoir pour quels emblèmes les canards qui jouent majoritairement en RvR ont voté  Je doute que ce soit pour des choix singularisant ...


Ok donc les joueurs qui font du PVE sont plus nombreux, donc nous devons subir leurs choix ?

Explique moi pour quelle raison cela est utile d'en changer ? Explique moi pour quelle raison cela est ultra important pour les joueurs qui ne font pas de RvR ? (J'aimerai avoir la liste *des raisons UTILES*)

Pour le RvR c'est une marque de différence, face aux autres guildes, amie et ennemies.. Le blason est vraiment visible, et j'en connais la plupart de nos alliés. Et c'est pareil pour nous, nos alliés savent que quand on tag un point c'est full buffé, si c'est cpc qui tag ça sera défendu etc...

Explique moi en quoi cela est aussi important pour les joueurs ne faisant qu'exclusivement du pve ?

----------


## Skiant

> Ok donc les joueurs qui font du PVE sont plus nombreux, donc nous devons subir leurs choix ?
> 
> Explique moi pour quelle raison cela est utile d'en changer ? Explique moi pour quelle raison cela ultra important pour les joueurs qui ne font pas de RvR ? (J'aimerai avoir la liste *des raisons UTILES*)
> 
> Pour le RvR c'est une marque de différence, face aux autres guildes, amie et ennemies.. La blason est vraiment visible, et j'en connais la plupart de nos alliés. Et c'est pareil pour nous, nos alliés savent que quand on tag un point c'est full buffé, si c'est cpc qui tag ça sera défendu etc...
> 
> Explique moi en quoi cela est aussi important pour les joueurs ne faisant qu'exclusivement du pve ?


Nan mais la guilde a voté, t'entends !?

----------


## purEcontact

> Blabla





> Blabla


Stoppez vos trolls maintenant, vous êtes gonflants.

----------


## Caf

> Stoppez vos trolls maintenant, vous êtes gonflants.


Donne moi les *raisons UTILES* de changer de blason.

Je suis prés à me laisser convaincre, pas de soucis, et en aucuns cas je ne troll.

----------


## purEcontact

> Bon, on va pas tergiverser 3 jours : vous voulez changer l’emblème de guilde (et ça a l'air d'être le cas d'un certain nombre de personnes) ? Votons !!!


This.

----------


## Maderone

Presque personne n'aime cette grenouille rose. 
L'utilité c'est de rendre le sourire aux gens qui ouvrent le panneau de guilde et voient le super bel emblème qu'ils ont choisi ! Hun hun !

----------


## Guitou

> Donne moi les *raisons UTILES* de changer de blason.


Ne plus afficher clairement notre coté français en RvR. Et donc ne plus se faire cibler par défaut.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Encore une fois c'est juste une question de principe si on commence à prendre des décision suivant qui ça impact le plus on arrivera à rien, même si je comprend que ça peut faire chier quand on a une réputation derrière.




> Presque personne n'aime cette grenouille rose. 
> L'utilité c'est de rendre le sourire aux gens qui ouvrent le panneau de guilde et voient le super bel emblème qu'ils ont choisi ! Hun hun !


Ah bah si c'est juste ça j'ai une bonne solution : ne pas cliquer sur l'icône ou appuyer sur G  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Je vais même pas répondre, j'ai promis de faire preuve de diplomatie, mais vu le niveau en face, je vois pas comment je pourrais.

----------


## Charmide

Ouais, au cas où c'était pas assez évident, je ne parlais pas qu'à purecontact quand je disais que la discussion était pas super pertinente. 

Skiant, tu peux aller débattre de l'efficacité de la démocratie comme système de gouvernement et jouer à Che Guevara dans un autre topic. Doit y en avoir pour dans Canard Café. 
Caf, le vote de l'emblème, qui est un symbole de la guilde, concerne tout le monde, pas juste les joueurs 3W qui n'ont pas besoin qu'on les défende face à l'oppression des joueurs PvE.

Z'êtes chiants. Vous voulez qu'on vous fasse un topic rien qu'à vous?

----------


## Caf

> Presque personne n'aime cette grenouille rose. 
> L'utilité c'est de rendre le sourire aux gens qui ouvrent le panneau de guilde et voient le super bel emblème qu'ils ont choisi ! Hun hun !


Ça n'est pas une raison *utile*, c'est une raison esthétique. 

En plus, qui fait attention au panneau de guilde sérieux, qui ? C'est la seule raison que vous avez trouvé ?

Personnellement je m'en tape de l’emblème et je n’appréciais pas plus que ça la grenouille. Mais d'une, cet emblème est beaucoup plus représentatif des votes des CPC car à l'époque nous étions bien plus nombreux à voter et de deux, aucune autre guilde de Vizunah ne le possède et c'est largement plus utile en RvR que de venir le changer pour un kikoo skin dont tout le monde se fout à par pour 4 ou 5 pveboy qui trouvent que ça fait moche *sur le panneau de guilde.*

Sur le panneau de guilde, sérieux juste la dessus... mais c'est quoi cette raison en bois... ?

Sur ce coup la, vous me faites vraiment rêver, les Maxi and co, vraiment !

----------


## Guitou

La raison peut paraître utile pour ceux qui en ont envie.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ça n'est pas une raison *utile*, c'est une raison esthétique.


Oui, parce que c'est vrai qu'il peut y avoir des raisons utiles pour un truc qui est... purement esthétique.




> cet emblème est beaucoup plus représentatif des votes des CPC car à l'époque nous étions bien plus nombreux à voter


C'était représentatif des votes des CPC à l'époque. Si on est moins à voter, c'est que des gens sont partis, en quoi l'avis de gens ne jouant plus devrait-il avoir plus d'importance que l'avis des gens arrivés après ?

Et maintenant, tu es gentil, mais tu arrêtes d'utiliser des termes comme "pveboy".

----------


## purEcontact

Le vote à la release était vraiment pas clair.
On se retrouve avec une grenouille rose alors que la grosse majorité a voté pour le castor nazi.

Si j'avais eu un système de vote aussi clair que ce que propose maximelene (d'ailleurs, merci de prendre la peine d'organiser un vote), je me serais indigné qu'on puisse remettre en question le choix fait au lancement de la guilde.
Manque de bol, le scrutin n'était pas transparent à la release et je trouve légitime qu'on puisse revoter.

----------


## Maderone

Non mais Caf, tu peux défendre le fait que c'est con d'avoir désormais un emblème sans aucune originalité. Mais tu peux pas défendre des idées comme "seuls les joueurs pvp doivent voter" ou  "C'est quoi la raison utile".
Un emblème c'est esthétique et ça concerne la guilde entière. 

Donc énerves toi contre le fait qu'on se tape désormais un emblème à la con, ça je suis d'accord, je ressens pareil tu vois, mais ne viens pas sortir des absurdités sur "à quoi ça sert, c'est que les pvpistes qui doivent voter, personne voulait changer d'emblème". C'est pas le même combat.

----------


## Hasunay

La solution subsidiaire d'apaisement serait en fin de vote de refaire un dernière vote entre l'emblème nouvellement voté et la grenouille rose comme ça le résultat sera irréfutable :D

----------


## Caf

En quoi cela va vous servir franchement ? En 3W nous en avons une utilité, et on vous a tous énuméré les raisons et il y en a plusieurs.

Ce que je reproche c'est qu'un petit groupe de personnes toutes issues du Pve se sont empressées de venir proposer un renouvellement de votes... Et qu'à aucuns moment cela ne vous est passé par la tête que peut-être en 3W nous en avions une utilité.

On va se retrouver avec un emblème que pas mal de guildes ont déjà... super. Merci à vous, vraiment.
Je serais le premier à vous rendre des services, pas de problèmes les gars.

Aller bonne soirée, j'arrête là la discussion ça ne sert strictement à rien de venir débattre avec vous, sachant que vous n'avez AUCUNS arguments valables pour expliquer le besoin de ce changement...

(Le panneau de guilde, sérieux quoi, tout ça pour le panneau de guilde, vous vous foutez de moi c'est pas possible autrement.)

----------


## Maximelene

Ca me fait quand même rire d'entendre parler d'utilité, quand le seul intérêt de l'emblème c'est de pouvoir se vanter quand les gens le reconnaissent sur un fort.




> La solution subsidiaire d'apaisement serait en fin de vote de refaire un dernière vote entre l'emblème nouvellement voté et la grenouille rose comme ça le résultat sera irréfutable :D


Au contraire, faire un vote "un contre tous" c'est totalement biaisé. Si les gens tenaient tant que ça à la grenouille, ils pouvaient voter pour. Elle n'a récupéré que 16 votes sur 76, et ça, c'est une preuve irréfutable qu'elle n'intéressait pas les gens.




> Ce que je reproche c'est qu'un petit groupe de personnes toutes issues du Pve se sont empressées de venir proposer un renouvellement de votes...


Ah oui, qui donc exactement, qu'on rigole ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense que c'était 16 joueurs de 3W, les autres n'ayant pas conscience de l'impact pysch...

:relancededix:

----------


## purEcontact

On a 2 personnes qui ont voté exclusivement pour la grenouille en phase 1.
Ce qui veut dire que les 74 autres n'étaient pas contre un changement d'emblème.

----------


## Maximelene

J'avais pas pensé à regarder ça, c'est encore plus représentatif.

----------


## Hasunay

Faut dire elle est quand même moche cette grenouille  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Oue mais pour une guilde FR face à l'élite internationale c'est pile-poil comme emblème.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je ne voulais pas intervenir dans le débat (et encore moins voter) ne me considérant plus comme un CPC à part entière (je ne taggue CPC que lorsque je fais du 3W en groupe). Mais vu où en est arrivé la discussion, je me dis que mon intervention aura peut-être une utilité.

Remettons tout d’abord les choses à plat, un emblème, quel que soit le mode de jeu, ne sert à rien. Mais alors rien de rien. Ceci étant établi, pourquoi choisir un emblème s’il n’a pas d’utilité en jeu ? Pas pour plaire à qui que ce soit, mais pour une seule et simple raison : renforcer le sentiment d’appartenance à la guilde par ses membres. Or, il assez difficile d’avoir ce sentiment avec un emblème qui change tous les 3 mois. Faisons un peu d’histoire.

Le tout premier emblème de la guilde était le licorne rose (celui où on la voit en entier). Pourquoi ? Durant les bêtas, le système ne permettait pas encore d’avoir plusieurs MG, j’étais donc le seul à avoir tous les droits et à pouvoir créer un emblème. Lorsque les joueurs de 3W ont demandé un emblème, ils venaient de capturer un fort et il leur fallait rapidement quelque chose. Vu qu'il n'y avait ni lapin ni canard, j’ai choisi en vitesse le truc le plus con que j’ai trouvé. Il faudrait retrouver les posts de l’époque, mais je crois bien que ça a fait marrer à peu près tout le monde.

A la bêta suivante, l’emblème a été remplacé par la tête de licorne vampire rose. Pourquoi ? Par une simple confusion de ma part entre les deux emblèmes. Vu que c’était plus con que le précédent tout en restant dans la même thématique, j’ai laissé ça en l’état.

Après mon départ, l’emblème a changé pour tout autre chose par un premier vote et certains veulent encore le changer maintenant. Le problème c’est que ça reviendra constamment sur le tapis tous 3 ou 6 mois parce que de nouveaux joueurs vont arriver (ce qui est une très bonne chose) et quand il verront qu’on change d’emblème comme de chemise par l’entremise de votes, ils se diront « Ah ouais mais moi il me plait pas, revotons ».

Je pense que l’emblème devrait tout simplement être la tête de licorne vampire rose. Pas parce que c’est moi qui l’ai choisi, pas parce qu’elle me plait (le trip poney c’est VRAIMENT pas mon truc), pas parce qu’elle est belle ou moche, pas parce que ça ferait plaisir à X ou Y, mais parce que ça fait maintenant parti de l’histoire de la guilde. Tout comme le Z en trop dans son nom.

Voilà, vous avez l’avis de quelqu’un d’extérieur, vous en faites ce que vous voulez. Pas la peine de me quoter ou de me répondre (que ce soit pour m'appuyer ou me contredire), je ne suis pas là pour débattre, juste donner mon opinion. Libre à chacun d’en tenir compte ou pas. Par contre ce serait bien que vous arrêtiez de vous foutre sur la gueule pour un truc pareil.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ca me fait quand même rire d'entendre parler d'utilité, quand le seul intérêt de l'emblème c'est de pouvoir se vanter quand les gens le reconnaissent sur un fort.


Je voulais pas intervenir dans ce topic mais là il faut que je corrige une idée à la noix.
Pour information, en RVR, l'emblème de guilde est la seule chose qui permet d'identifier la guilde qui s'est approprié (TAG) un fort.
Ce n'est pas qu'esthétique. Cela permet aussi aux autres guildes de savoir qui à TAG, et donc, lorsque les Buffs de forts sont terminés, de demander à la guilde en question de détag pour qu'une autre guilde puisse tag avec les buff (principalement utilisé sur BrumePierre sur CBE). Si on se retrouve avec un emblème bidon utilisé par 15 autres guildes, on ne sera plus reconnaissable, et donc cela nuira à l'intérêt de Vizunah en RVR.

Donc NON, en RVR ce n'est pas qu’esthétique.

----------


## Nessou

Perso j'aimerai juste savoir ce qui a fait que la grenouille est rose et surtout, de travers !  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Rose parce que c'est con, et de travers parce qu'on est obligé de la mettre en diagonale.

----------


## purEcontact

Max, tu pourrais mettre un lien dans le premier post vers le résultat final de chaque phase ?

----------


## Skiant

> Je voulais pas intervenir dans ce topic mais là il faut que je corrige une idée à la noix.
> Pour information, en RVR, l'emblème de guilde est la seule chose qui permet d'identifier la guilde qui s'est approprié (TAG) un fort.
> Ce n'est pas qu'esthétique. Cela permet aussi aux autres guildes de savoir qui à TAG, et donc, lorsque les Buffs de forts sont terminés, de demander à la guilde en question de détag pour qu'une autre guilde puisse tag avec les buff (principalement utilisé sur BrumePierre sur CBE). Si on se retrouve avec un emblème bidon utilisé par 15 autres guildes, on ne sera plus reconnaissable, et donc cela nuira à l'intérêt de Vizunah en RVR.
> 
> Donc NON, en RVR ce n'est pas qu’esthétique.


Non mais tu comprends pas, avoir un insigne qui plaise aux 80 personnes qui ont voté dans le sondage, c'est au moins aussi important, donc le RvR n'a pas à être considéré comme prioritaire.

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## purEcontact

> Non mais tu comprends pas, avoir un insigne qui plaise aux 80 personnes qui ont voté dans le sondage, c'est au moins aussi important, donc le RvR n'a pas à être considéré comme prioritaire.

----------


## Maximelene

Victoire du phénix, 25 à 23

On s'attaquera à la couleur demain, mais une petite voix m'a rappelé pourquoi nous avions choisi le rose pour la grenouille : c'est que c'est la seule couleur qui permet de bien distinguer l'emblème de nuit.

----------


## Odrhann

Un phénix-canardix rose, c'est moins commun. 

Souriez les gars. 

Et arrêtez de vous taper  :Emo:

----------


## Caf

> Victoire du phénix, 25 à 23
> 
> On s'attaquera à la couleur demain, mais une petite voix m'a rappelé pourquoi nous avions choisi le rose pour la grenouille : c'est que c'est la seule couleur qui permet de bien distinguer l'emblème de nuit.


Il est donc temps pour moi de réfléchir à me casser de chez CPC vu que nous ne sommes pas entendu.

----------


## Odrhann

Donc tu craches sur les principes démocratiques qui animent l'initiative de ce vote ?

----------


## Caf

> Bon, on va pas tergiverser 3 jours : vous voulez changer l’emblème de guilde (et ça a l'air d'être le cas d'un certain nombre de personnes) ? Votons !!!


Qui ?

----------


## Odrhann

Revenons en à la base : c'est démocratique.

Caf, tu rejettes cette idée ? 

Répondez maintenant.

----------


## Ananas

Vous êtes tellement ridicules, ça en deviendrait presque attendrissant.


Moar tears !

----------


## Caf

> Bon, on va pas tergiverser 3 jours : vous voulez changer l’emblème de guilde (et ça a l'air d'être le cas d'un certain nombre de personnes) ? Votons !!!


Je veux juste savoir qui a voulu changer d'emblème si ce n'est que lui même en premier lieu. Alors qui sont les gens qui ont voulu changer ? Parce-qu’en 3W personne n'a évoqué le sujet ces derniers temps, donc ça vient de qui ?

----------


## Maderone

Caf... Euh, doucement ^^
C'est qu'un emblème, va pas quitter la guilde pour ça.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je veux savoir qui en a parlé à Maxi si ce n'est pas lui même ?


Si tu passais plus de temps à lire ce forum plutôt qu'à le troller, tu aurais vu la discussion ayant mené à ce vote. Celle-ci est d'ailleurs venue de plusieurs remarques du canal guilde.

----------


## Caf

Non mais ça va juste faire une bonne raison pour commencer à y réfléchir. Je veux savoir de qui ça vient, j'en ai le droit non ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Non mais ça va juste faire une bonne raison pour commencer à y réfléchir. Je veux savoir de qui ça vient, j'en ai le droit non ?


C'est marrant, y'a quelques heures tu avais l'air de parfaitement savoir de qui ça venait :




> Ce que je reproche c'est qu'un petit groupe de personnes toutes issues du Pve se sont empressées de venir proposer un renouvellement de votes...

----------


## Maderone

Commencer à réfléchir à quitter la guilde parce qu'on ne t'a pas écouté ? On est une communauté, faut savoir faire des concessions. Mais bon, pour le moment faut juste se calmer, pas besoin d'en venir à des extrémités.

----------


## Caf

> C'est marrant, y'a quelques heures tu avais l'air de parfaitement savoir de qui ça venait :


Pourquoi tant de mal à y répondre ? Alors qui ça vient de qui ?

Edit : Non Maderone, tout les joueurs RvR sont tous d'accord pour dire qu'avoir un emblème identique à celui des autres guildes c'est juste sans aucune utilité.
Ce que nous voulions pour l'ensemble des joueurs pratiquant le RvR c'est un emblème le moins utilisé possible.

Vous voulez un clivage ? Vous allez l'avoir.

----------


## Maximelene

> Pourquoi tant de mal à y répondre ? Alors qui ça vient de qui ?


Pourquoi tu as tant de mal à répondre toi-même ? Il y a quelques heures tu étais bien content d'affirmer que ça venait de joueurs PvE, maintenant tu dis toi-même ne pas savoir de qui ça vient. Faudrait savoir. Doit-on en conclure que tu râles... sans savoir ?

Et puisque tu y tiens, voilà le premier message du forum qui a lancé ça. Sur le topic 3W. Tu devrais pourtant le lire, non ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Et ce message a suivi (et précédé) plusieurs discussions en canal guilde.

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...


Va falloir que tu modifies ton avatar :snif:

----------


## Caf

> Pourquoi tu as tant de mal à répondre toi-même ? Il y a quelques heures tu étais bien content d'affirmer que ça venait de joueurs PvE, maintenant tu dis toi-même ne pas savoir de qui ça vient. Faudrait savoir. Doit-on en conclure que tu râles... sans savoir ?
> 
> Et puisque tu y tiens, voilà le premier message du forum qui a lancé ça. Sur le topic 3W. Tu devrais pourtant le lire, non ? 
> 
> Et ce message a suivi (et précédé) plusieurs discussions en canal guilde.


Ça vient juste de toi............. Je m'en doutais... seulement une personne en parle et tu saute sur l'occasion pour balancer un nouveau vote.
Mais dans un mois je peux t'en faire un nouveau de vote si je veux, avec le turn over qu'il y a dans la guilde je trouverai toujours des gens voulant en changer. C'est juste n’importe quoi ce que tu fais...

----------


## Odrhann

Le fait est que si c'était absolument n'importe quoi, la grenouille l'aurait emporté, non ?

---EDIT

Je n'ai pas d'ennemi et je veux pas m'en faire. J'arrête de poster pour rien  ::lol::

----------


## Maximelene

> Ça vient juste de toi............. Je m'en doutais... seulement une personne en parle et tu saute sur l'occasion pour balancer un nouveau vote.


Okay, en fait tu ne lis même pas ce qu'on te dit. C'est mignon, mais tu es lourd à la fin. J'arrête là, j'en ai marre.

----------


## Charmide

Caf...
Ça vient, entre autre chose, du topic 3W, de blahblah sur le canal guilde et sur Mumble.  Maximelene a prit l'initiative, mais pas pour rien. 

Quand bien même ça aurait été totalement unilatéral.. Il s'agit de faire un vote dans lequel on demande l'avis à toute la guilde, je vois pas comment tu pourrais enchaîner dessus par un "nous ne sommes pas entendus". 

Y'a eu amplement le temps entre les discussions, la création du topic, l'ouverture des votes, pour donner son avis.
Bref, c'est vraiment brasser du vent pour pas grand chose. 

Moi aussi j'aurais préféré un autre emblème, mais on va éviter de se foutre des patates dans la tronche pour une histoire comme ça.

----------


## Korbeil

> bref, c'est vraiment brasser du vent pour pas grand chose.


this

----------


## Caf

> Le fait est que si c'était absolument n'importe quoi, la grenouille l'aurait emporté, non ?
> 
> ---EDIT
> 
> Je n'ai pas d'ennemi et je veux pas m'en faire. J'arrête de poster pour rien


Perso je m'en fous de l’emblème, mais le pré-déterminant qui incluait d'exclure les emblèmes les plus utilisés aurait due l'emporter. Ça devait exclure d'office les castors and co qu'on croise 15 fois par jour sur les forts/tours alors que la grenouille il n'y avait que nous qui l'avions.

C'est juste du bon sens, mais ça c'est sur qu'un mec comme Maxi qui traine perma dans les instances il y pense pas vu que l’emblème il ne le voit que *dans le panneau de guilde accessible uniquement par le menu du jeu !*

----------


## Odrhann

> Sérieusement ? 
> Tu veux ré-ouvrir cette boite de Pandore ?
> On ne va pas lancer un vote pour l'emblème de la guilde tous les 4 mois quand même ...


 :Emo:

----------


## Hasunay

Ah Lee Tchii la voix de la sagesse ... parfois ( :^_^: ). 
Encore que là le drame c'est limité à deux personnes qui se foutent copieusement sur la gueule au final c'est quand même moins violent que la première élection, cette élection est une réussite !  ::ninja:: 

Par contre pour être sérieux deux minutes j'aimerais bien connaitre l'avis des canards de GRANDE importance sur le sujet, donc si tu es un canard qui fait beaucoup BEAUCOUP de rvr vient me dire si ça te dérange le changement d'emblème.

----------


## Nessou

On me dit dans l'oreillette que Cafeïne ferait un bon député à l'assemblée nationale.  ::trollface:: 
Sinon la grenouille je la portais sur mon armure et je ne la trouvais pas si moche que ça, juste le fait qu'elle soit bancale et rose. Et pas mal d'autres couleurs se voient bien dans la nuit, après si vous jouez en gamma 0...
Un café monsieur copé ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Shei

Ça devient extrêmement pathétique là, d'un coté que de l'autre. Vous êtes obligé de faire un pseudo débat, de le retourner en drama pour votre personnal keyboard war ? Check this out guys, on s'en balance pas mal de tout ça. CPC c'est pas Maximelene, ni Maderone, ni Caféine, ni moi, mais c'est une communauté. Si vous vous éclatez à faire chier la majorité silencieuse à cause de vos merdes, faites le entre vous, mais pas sur la place publique. 
De vrais gamins ...

----------


## kennyo

Façon l'emblème on le voit jamais sauf quand on clique sur "G". Et même quand t'as un fort qui est claim par une guilde, tu te dis jamais "Oh mais c'est le fort de telle guilde", et je ne parle même pas des banières à buff. A part BP (et encore...) sur CBE, les forts passent tellement d'un serveur à l'autre et les serveurs bougent chaques semaines et idem pour les guildes, que c'est quasi-impossible de mettre le nom d'une guilde sur un emblème.

A part les CDD ou ça doit être un rond ou un cercle et War Legend ou c'est sans doute une tête de mort, je connais aucun emblème IG comme 99% des joueurs et encore moins ceux d'en face (GoD, DKs, même les Nugs à l'époque et j'en passe).

Insert Coinz représente plus ou moins Canard PC, donc un truc qui se rapproche d'un palmipède ou d'un oiseau ou encore d'une pièce, c'est cool et on devrait en rester là.  ::):

----------


## dragou

Je reprends les paroles d'un chanteuse célèbre :

Drama, ah, ah, ah, ah
Drama, drama, ma
Canards, ooh, la, la
Want a new embleme.....

----------


## Kayato

> Je veux juste savoir qui a voulu changer d'emblème si ce n'est que lui même en premier lieu. Alors qui sont les gens qui ont voulu changer ? Parce-qu’en 3W personne n'a évoqué le sujet ces derniers temps, donc ça vient de qui ?


Environ une quinzaine de plainte par-ci, par-là avec joueurs pve et 3W ...




> C'est juste du bon sens, mais ça c'est sur qu'un mec comme Maxi qui traine perma dans les instances il y pense pas ...


Encore raté...


C'est bon vous avez finis de faire les pleureuses ? Il y a eu un vote, soumis à la majorité avec notamment communication dans le message de guilde et sur le forum. Vous n'aimez pas le principe de démocratie, rien ne vous retiens vous êtes libre de quitter la guilde.

----------


## Skiant

> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/i...rJBztSPQK7n-qw


C'est facile de résumer mes interventions à du troll juste parce que le ton n'est pas doucereux et populiste. 
N'empêche que le fond y était.

Mais c'est bien, continuez votre "démocratie" à la noix sous prétexte que chacun peut faire ce qu'il veut sans voir les conséquences des choix qu'il y a derrière.
Vos conneries m'avaient déjà fait arrêter de jouer, celle là m'a fait revenir IG rien que pour pouvoir quitter la guilde.

----------


## Kayato

> C'est facile de résumer mes interventions à du troll juste parce que le ton n'est pas doucereux et populiste. 
> N'empêche que le fond y était.
> 
> Mais c'est bien, continuez votre "démocratie" à la noix sous prétexte que chacun peut faire ce qu'il veut sans voir les conséquences des choix qu'il y a derrière.
> Vos conneries m'avaient déjà fait arrêter de jouer, celle là m'a fait revenir IG rien que pour pouvoir quitter la guilde.


Autant skiant je suis souvent d'accord avec toi, autant là ta phrase agressive n'était tout bonnement pas justifiée. Les personnes qui font du 3W étaient elles aussi invitées à voter et elles pouvaient voter pour la grenouille. Ce que l'on remarque c'est que la plupart des joueurs 3W qui ont voté n'ont pas voté pour la grenouille. C'est parfois compliqué de penser à la communauté plutôt qu'a soi-même mais il faut faire avec.

Désolé si tu n'aimes pas nos conneries. C'est dur de satisfaire tout le monde mais vu que tu ne jouais déjà plus ca ne changera rien.

----------


## Hasunay

Une bonne dictature c'est ça qui manque au jeune nom di diou !

----------


## Skiant

> Autant skiant je suis souvent d'accord avec toi, autant là ta phrase agressive n'était tout bonnement pas justifiée. Les personnes qui font du 3W étaient elles aussi invitées à voter et elles pouvaient voter pour la grenouille. Ce que l'on remarque c'est que la plupart des joueurs 3W qui ont voté n'ont pas voté pour la grenouille. C'est parfois compliqué de penser à la communauté plutôt qu'a soi-même mais il faut faire avec.
> 
> Désolé si tu n'aimes pas nos conneries. C'est dur de satisfaire tout le monde mais vu que tu ne jouais déjà plus ca ne changera rien.


Et j'ai beau t'estimer, je trouve que ton argument de "la démocratie a parlé" c'est de la pure connerie. Le processus démocratique n'est pas une qualité intrinsèque d'une décision, c'est simplement une façon de diviser la responsabilité d'une connerie en plusieurs parties qui n'était pas forcément au courant des tenants et des aboutissants, et à qui on a demandé un avis ferme et absolu sur une situation dont ils ignorent presque tout.

----------


## purEcontact

Ceux qui veulent se casser : barrez vous en silence, merci.
Si on a tous le tag, c'est pour jouer avec la communauté CPC. Si la communauté vous gonfle, rejoignez une autre guilde et pensez bien à la quitter dès qu'un truc vous chagrinera.
Ou mieux encore, créez une guilde true 3W CPC, vous serez 10 dedans et vous verrez l'absurdité de votre geste.

----------


## Charmide

> Et j'ai beau t'estimer, je trouve que ton argument de "la démocratie a parlé" c'est de la pure connerie. Le processus démocratique n'est pas une qualité intrinsèque d'une décision, c'est simplement une façon de diviser la responsabilité d'une connerie en plusieurs parties qui n'était pas forcément au courant des tenants et des aboutissants, et à qui on a demandé un avis ferme et absolu sur une situation dont ils ignorent presque tout.


On parle d'un emblème de guilde. Dans laquelle t'es plus, en plus.
Ton message est vachement dans le ton. 




> Ceux qui veulent se casser [...] créez une guilde true 3W CPC


Non.

----------


## Hasunay

Hum une question on a bien voté pour l'emblème d'une guilde dans un jeu vidéo ou pour l'entrée en guerre du pays contre les Etats-Unis et la Chine ?

----------


## olih

> Hum une question on a bien voté pour l'emblème d'une guilde dans un jeu vidéo ou pour l'entrée en guerre du pays contre les Etats-Unis et la Chine ?


 Réponse B évidemment.
D'où la tension.

----------


## Kayato

Sauf que je le répète l'idée n'est pas parti de Maxi ni d'un seul homme. Je pense être suffisamment impliqué dans la guilde pour prendre des décisions avec les 8 autres animateurs de la guilde dont Maxi fait parti. Il y a des gens qui se bougent derrière, des animateurs, des joueurs comme Pure qui font un boulot énorme pour cette guilde, certains n'aiment pas le changement, d'autres font bouger les choses.

On est à l'écoute de la majorité, de l'ambiance en jeu, sur le vocal et sur le forum, des demandes, des recommandations etc ...

Ce n'est qu'un putain d'emblème à la con (qui restera unique jusqu'à ce qu'on me donne au moins un nom de guilde ayant le même). Et vu le nombre de votants rapporté au nombre de joueurs connectés en moyenne je suis désolé de vous l'apprendre mais ce choix est démocratique et représente le choix de la guilde Insert Coinz.

----------


## Charmide

> Hum une question on a bien voté pour l'emblème d'une guilde dans un jeu vidéo ou pour l'entrée en guerre du pays contre les Etats-Unis et la Chine ?


C'est un peu l'idée  :^_^:

----------


## dragou

> Et j'ai beau t'estimer, je trouve que ton argument de "la démocratie a parlé" c'est de la pure connerie. Le processus démocratique n'est pas une qualité intrinsèque d'une décision, c'est simplement une façon de diviser la responsabilité d'une connerie en plusieurs parties qui n'était pas forcément au courant des tenants et des aboutissants, et à qui on a demandé un avis ferme et absolu sur une situation dont ils ignorent presque tout.


Le principe même d'une démocratie est de discuter des choses que l'on désire modifier, de ses tenants et aboutissants, tu es bien d'accord la dessus.
Maintenant ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que tu dises que certaines parties n'étaient pas au courant.... On a clairement mis sur le forum qu'un vote allait avoir lieu (c'était mis ingame aussi), donc libre à chaque factions de donner ses arguments dès ce moment la. Chose qui n'a pas été faite du coté du 3W, soit par manque d'intérêt vis-à-vis de la guilde (ce dont je doute), soit par manque de temps (ce dont je doute), soit par attentisme exubérant...

Si vous étiez à ce point contre l'idée de changer d'emblème, fallait le dire dès le début, en débattre et lever les troupes pour que la grenouille reste. Vous ne l'avez pas fait, vous devez donc assumer.

J'avais émis l'idée de d'abord faire un vote pour voir si l'on désirait changer d'emblème, je pense que cette option aurait permis de ne pas arriver à cette situation totalement ridicule.

----------


## Hasunay

> Réponse B évidemment.
> D'où la tension.


Oh putain tu me rassure j'avais peur d'avoir voté sans le savoir pour un truc super important comme l'emblème de la guilde.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

Même pas dragou, énormément de joueurs 3W ont votés (même Caféïne pour tout te dire).

----------


## Meuh*



----------


## Charmide

> Le principe même d'une démocratie est de discuter des choses que l'on désire modifier, de ses tenants et aboutissants, tu es bien d'accord la dessus.
> Maintenant ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que tu dises que certaines parties n'étaient pas au courant.... On a clairement mis sur le forum qu'un vote allait avoir lieu (c'était mis ingame aussi), donc libre à chaque factions de donner ses arguments dès ce moment la. Chose qui n'a pas été faite du coté du 3W, soit par manque d'intérêt vis-à-vis de la guilde (ce dont je doute), soit par manque de temps (ce dont je doute), soit par attentisme exubérant...
> 
> Si vous étiez à ce point contre l'idée de changer d'emblème, fallait le dire dès le début, en débattre et lever les troupes pour que la grenouille reste. Vous ne l'avez pas fait, vous devez donc assumer.


Y'a pas de "faction 3W", et Skiant n'en serait certainement pas un représentant. Il suffit de lire les votes pour voir que beaucoup de joueurs 3W réguliers ont voté, ou lire le forum pour voir que peu d'entre eux ne sont pas en train de se plaindre. Merci de ne pas tout mélanger.
Ton "vous" n'a pas beaucoup de sens.

----------


## Anita Spade

Elle est belle Scarlett Johanson.
J'ai envie de pop-corn

----------


## Tonight

J'ai envie de scarlett.

----------


## purEcontact

Je veux pas balancer mais celui qui rale le plus a voté pour le poulet.  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

> Y'a pas de "faction 3W", et Skiant n'en serait certainement pas un représentant. Il suffit de lire les votes pour voir que beaucoup de joueurs 3W réguliers ont voté, ou lire le forum pour voir que peu d'entre eux ne sont pas en train de se plaindre. Merci de ne pas tout mélanger.
> Ton "vous" n'a pas beaucoup de sens.


Et c'est bien la que je veux en venir charmide, je commence à bien repérer qui fait du pve only, qui du 3W only etc, et si je dis que la faction 3W n'a pas réagi outre mesure, c'est qu'il n'y avait pas de réaction outre mesure à avoir.
Le vous est dirigé ici contre caf et skiant, pas contre les joueurs du 3W.

ps: je préfère utiliser le mot faction (Groupe se livrant à des activités factieuses au sein d'un groupe plus important) plutot que clan, pour ne pas faire de clivage comme certains le voudraient.

----------


## purEcontact

T'as oublié la 3e faction qui fait pve et 3w.  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> T'as oublié la 3e faction qui fait pve et 3w.


et mon etc il est la pour quoi tu crois?
De toute façon le 3W c'est du pve, mais avec des autres joueurs Oo
:lancefauxdébat:

----------


## Shei

Non mais Pure voyons, ça n'existe pas cette faction, tout ça n'est que purE fiction ! Dans gw2 tu ne fais que du w3 ou que du pve, mais pas les deux, sombre fou !

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais non mais Shei toi c'est pire tu fais du spvp  :^_^:

----------


## Shei

Ah oui, je suis un one man faction.

----------


## Charmide

D'où l'avatar?

----------


## Shei

That depends on what you can imagine.

----------


## Kass Kroute

La démocratie a encore gagné la victoire : un emblème de guilde a été choisi  ::w00t:: 
On peux donc clore ce topic.


*Edit* : ou pas... Il semble que la victoire en question soit seulement partielle vu qu'il reste encore à choisir la couleur de l'emblème.
Alors je rouvre le topic en précisant que les débats auront lieu sous l'œil impartial de la modération.
Et qu'aux trolls venant foutre le dawa dans ce topic, on leur bourrera l'urne  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Merci !

----------


## Kayato

Pour ma part j'aimais bien le rose qui comme on l'a dit plus haut fait ressortir l'emblème la nuit. Après comme je l'ai déjà dit je m'en fout un peu du changement de l'emblème donc pourquoi pas nous proposer les plus belles emblèmes (au niveau couleur) sur ce topic.

----------


## Say hello

Je reviens d'entre les morts pour ressortir la composition que j'avais tenté de faire passer avant qu'on ait la grenouille :






 ::ninja:: 

(bon et faut que je mette le client GW2 à jour aussi)

----------


## dragou

Ouep, go vous exprimez et puis on passera aux votes ^^

----------


## Kayato

Quelqu'un a trouvé un générateur d'emblème encore en fonctionnement ?

----------


## billybones

y'aurait pas une autre couleur qui ressortirait la nuit à part le rose ?

----------


## Shei

vert fluo/bleu fluo !
Et pour le fond on fait un damier rose fluo pour un "texture missing" !

----------


## Mordenkainen

La barre de rire en lisant ces 15 pages! La palme à Caféine et Skiant, les rois de la pisse froide!

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Alors je rouvre le topic en précisant que les débats auront lieu sous l'œil impartial de la modération.
> Et qu'aux trolls venant foutre le dawa dans ce topic, on leur bourrera l'urne





> La barre de rire en lisant ces 15 pages! La palme à Caféine et Skiant, les rois de la pisse froide!


 ::ninja::

----------


## billybones

Bleu fluo c'est très bien !

----------


## Vaaahn

Les couleurs sont pas fluo de base hein, c'est juste que certaines couleurs ont un rendu fluo malgré elles.
Le mieux serait de faire une petite batterie de test pour savoir quelles sont les couleurs qui font fluo et de choisir dedans.
Ensuite les options viables : soit on la choisi pour la mouette avec un fond neutre, soit on choisit le fond fluo et une couleur neutre pour le pigeon.


Spoiler Alert! 


ou soit un choisi un mix de 3 fluos différents (2 pour le jars et un pour le fond) et là c'est la fête du slip façon années 70  ::ninja::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Magnifiques ces dernières pages. Ouep, je me suis régalé.

Bref, pour les couleurs, pourquoi ne pas reprendre celles de CanardPC ? Rouge / Noir / Rose ?

----------


## Ananas

Y'aurait pas moyen de colorier l'emblème pour qu'il ressemble plus à un canard qu'à un phoenix ? Par exemple sur l'exemple de Say Hello, les parties en rouge auraient la même couleur que le fond.

----------


## atavus

> ou soit un choisi un mix de 3 fluos différents (2 pour le jars et un pour le fond) et là c'est la fête du slip façon années 70


Disco !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Que quelques uns vont en profiter ? Je suis désolé mais on voit quand même plus l'emblème de la guilde en ouvrant le panneau de guilde qu'en allant en RvR. Ça m'étonnerait que vous ayez les mirettes braqués sur les étendard du fort quand vous jouez. Alors je ne vois pas pourquoi les joueurs qui ne foutent pas un pied en RvR n'aurait pas le droit de choisir. 
> C'est l'emblème qui va représenter Cpc, alors oui, on ne peut le voir réellement qu'en RvR, mais je pense pas que ce soit une raison pour réserver le vote uniquement aux joueurs de ce mode. Surtout que comme je l'ai dit, je suis sûr que chaque joueur passe plus de temps à mater l'emblème depuis le panneau de guilde et ça quelque soit l'endroit où ils sont.


Je rebondis juste sur çà.
Si tu es préoccupé par une icone dans un menu de jeu; tu es sacrement maniaque.
je ne fait que du PvE pour le moment et c'est bien ma dernière préoccupation.

----------


## Mordenkainen

Il y a tellement plus important que votre emblème de guilde, du genre de vos prestations en 3w.  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Bref, pour les couleurs, pourquoi ne pas reprendre celles de CanardPC ? Rouge / Noir / Rose ?


+1 !

----------


## purEcontact

> Magnifiques ces dernières pages. Ouep, je me suis régalé.
> 
> Bref, pour les couleurs, pourquoi ne pas reprendre celles de CanardPC ? Rouge / Noir / Rose ?


Rouge ?

Au fait, j'ai trouvé l’emblème parfait :



Et pour les yeux profanes :

----------


## Maderone

Atavus, ça n'a mais absolument rien à voir. 
Je disais juste que l'icone, on la voit plus sur le menu de guilde quand tu l'ouvres que quand tu joues en RvR. Mais bref, je vais pas rouvrir le débat de pourquoi. Et peut être que dans ton cas c'est la dernière chose que tu regardes, mais ça l'est pas forcément pour tout le monde. 
Sinon à part ça, je comprends pas bien pourquoi tu vas chercher mon message pour me dire ça. Parce qu'il a pas vraiment l'air d'ouvrir à la discussion.

----------


## Kayato

On peut l'orienter l'icone ?

----------


## purEcontact

Bah oui, y'a 2 fleches pour l'icone et 2 fleches pour le fond.

----------


## Maximelene

Je propose donc de voter pour la choppe de bière à l'envers.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Sinon à part ça, je comprends pas bien pourquoi tu vas chercher mon message pour me dire ça. Parce qu'il a pas vraiment l'air d'ouvrir à la discussion.


Cherche pas, comme Morden il est arrivé la attiré par l'odeur des points à prendre en cas de modobell  :tired:

----------


## Kayato

J'aime bien ta proposition haha, (à voir avec les couleurs CPC si possible).

Au moins on est sur d'être unique là, déjà que des phoenix j'en ai jamais vu. Puis on serait les seul à savoir la signification réelle de notre emblème (à savoir une tête de canard qui porte un casque pour ça qu'on ne voit pas les yeux  ::ninja:: ).

Par contre je ne suis pas convaincu par le fond.

----------


## billybones

> Rouge ?
> 
> Au fait, j'ai trouvé l’emblème parfait :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c0f4a24...bd6a3faff6.jpg
> 
> Et pour les yeux profanes : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5b1bae1...811bf579d9.jpg



what has been seen connot be unseen

----------


## dragou

Nan mais sérieux, la première pics de pure avec l'oeil, on voit trop que c'est un canard, need!!!!!

Perso je préfère avec un oeil car l'autre fait plus abstrait.

Reste plus qu'a trouver les bonnes couleurs ^^

----------


## atavus

> Sinon à part ça, je comprends pas bien pourquoi tu vas chercher mon message pour me dire ça. Parce qu'il a pas vraiment l'air d'ouvrir à la discussion.


En relisant toutes les pages vu que j'en ai raté 5 ou 6.
Ton message m'a marqué; un peu comme un concentré de mauvaise foi ou de tentative de justification sur le pourquoi du vote.
PS: N'y vois rien de personnel; j'ai pas beaucoup parlé avec toi et j'ai pas vraiment mis les formes dans le message.




> Cherche pas, comme Morden il est arrivé la attiré par l'odeur des points à prendre en cas de modobell


Hum, çà sent bon çà. ::ninja:: 




> Rouge ?
> 
> Au fait, j'ai trouvé l’emblème parfait :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c0f4a24...bd6a3faff6.jpg
> 
> Et pour les yeux profanes : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5b1bae1...811bf579d9.jpg


Je vote pure.

----------


## Maderone

Ah je viens de voir ton emblème Pure, excellent.

----------


## Maximelene

> Perso je préfère avec un oeil car l'autre fait plus abstrait.


Sauf que l'oeil, on peut pas le mettre en jeu, ça donnera donc le second résultat (le premier devant être "imaginé").

----------


## dragou

> Sauf que l'oeil, on peut pas le mettre en jeu, ça donnera donc le second résultat (le premier devant être "imaginé").


Osef, pure il a mis un oeil, maintenant il se démerde pour qu'on le voit dans le jeux....

----------


## purEcontact

> Osef, pure il a mis un oeil, maintenant il se démerde pour qu'on le voit dans le jeux....


Ahah, au moins :D.

Dites moi ce que vous voulez test en fond et en couleurs, je poste des screens de ce que ça donne.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Sauf que l'oeil, on peut pas le mettre en jeu, ça donnera donc le second résultat (le premier devant être "imaginé").


Pour le coup cela fait un emblème que seul les canards avertis pourront comprendre, et aussi un emblème reconnaissable entre tous sur les drapeau de fort/tour/etc. Ca devrait convenir à tout le monde donc.

----------


## Kayato

Juste pour préciser car ça va crier au complot encore : je trouve l'idée de pure originale, ça ne veut pas dire qu'elle sera sélectionnée. Tout le monde est libre de faire des propositions.

Pour les couleurs : 


> Bref, pour les couleurs, pourquoi ne pas reprendre celles de CanardPC ? Rouge / Noir / Rose ?

----------


## Forza Limouzi

J'aime aussi beaucoup la proposition de Pure avec l'oeil.  ::):

----------


## Myron

Si possible postez vos propositions avec  une image de l'emblème normale comme pure l'a fait mais également le rendu IG sur votre personnage PvP (pour le coté visibilité de nuit par ex)

----------


## purEcontact

> Si possible postez vos propositions avec  une image de l'emblème normale comme pure l'a fait mais également le rendu IG sur votre personnage PvP (pour le coté visibilité de nuit par ex)


Faut avoir accès à l'armurier de guilde, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour ma guilde perso :x.

----------


## Myron

Si vous n'avez pas demandez moi j'ai ce qu'il faut pour le faire à votre place  ::): 

De mon coté je ferai une proposition avec un fond rond. On va la faire cette pièce de monnaie!  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

L'embleme dépasse des formes rondes  ::(: .

En rouge / noir / rose avec un autre fond :

----------


## Maderone

Peut être échanger le rouge et rose pour mettre en valeur la vraie "tête" casquée du canard ?

----------


## Kayato

Je ne peux plus m’empêcher de voir la tête de canard  ::P: . Par contre j'aime toujours pas le fond :meclourd: et j'aurai remplacé le rose par du blanc (Pas vraiment fan du rose/rouge).

----------


## purEcontact

> Je ne peux plus m’empêcher de voir la tête de canard . Par contre j'aime toujours pas le fond :meclourd: et j'aurai remplacé le rose par du blanc (Pas vraiment fan du rose/rouge).


T'es animateur, t'as donc accès au panneau de modif de l'embleme non ?
Alors poste nous l'embleme que tu voudrais voir !

@Max : Pour le vote, ma seule et unique proposition (celle à retenir quoi), c'est celle-ci :

----------


## Thorkel

> Je ne peux plus m’empêcher de voir la tête de canard .


Exactement ce que je me disais quand j'ai lu ça^^.

Un gros +1 pour cet emblème renversé, et je dirais tête vers la droite en rose/blanc.

(ça sera tout, gardez la monnaie.  ::P:  )

----------


## Roukse

J'ai suivit de loin le déroulement de l’opération _" licorne phoenix  biere  grenouilles "_. 

le résultat est classe. vraiment classe. Belle victoire de canard.

Et bien vu pure pour l'embleme, bien vu.

----------


## Kayato

> T'es animateur, t'as donc accès au panneau de modif de l'embleme non ?
> Alors poste nous l'embleme que tu voudrais voir !


Je fais ça en rentrant du taff  :;):

----------


## MonsieurLuge

J'avoue, ça a de la gueule comme ça.
Un putain de Canard emo (la mèche), qui dégueule de classe.
Merci purE

----------


## Maximelene

Avec un p'tit zizi.

----------


## Kayato

Je voyais plus le trip médiéval que le coté emo  :Emo: 

Un putain de canard de guerre quoi.

----------


## purEcontact

Du coup, j'ai renversé tout les emblèmes pour voir ce que ça donnait et je suis tombé sur celui là :



 :haha:

----------


## Thorkel

> Avec un p'tit zizi.


Jalouse?   :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

> Du coup, j'ai renversé tout les emblèmes pour voir ce que ça donnait et je suis tombé sur celui là :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7f23bb3...d146286497.jpg


Je capte pas le délire là...

----------


## Vaaahn

Moi je veux voter pour l'inclinaison, j'aimais bien l'inclinaison de la grenouille  ::ninja:: 
Je dit GG purE pour la tête de canard, sinon ça serait pas mal avec un fond rond, on est *Insert CoinZ* bordayl !


Ooooh Mad, si jeune, naïf et pure d'esprit ...  ::P:

----------


## billybones

l'arbre fait un bras d'honneur

----------


## Maderone

Ah, moi je cherchais un truc avec un phallus, mais finalement c'était moins évident que ça... o_o

----------


## silence

La chope n'est pas passée, c'est déjà ca de gagné.
Attention au fond et gardaient à l'esprit que l'emblème a vocation à être intégré sur un torse ou un dos. En me connectant j'ai eu la désagréable surprise des tests en cours sur l'emblème :

C'est très moche. La grenouille été intégrée dans un cercle auparavant, me trompe je ? Est il possible de ne pas mettre de fond ?

----------


## mikelion

Sans avoir vu la version avec l'oeil, faut quand même un peu d'imagination pour voir que c'est un canard.
On le met jaune avec un bec orange ? On vote pour que le logo soit inversé ou pas ? On vote aussi pour la couleur, la forme de l'arrière plan ? On aura un sondage, un referendum ou une commission mixte paritaire ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Sans avoir vu la version avec l'oeil, faut quand même un peu d'imagination pour voir que c'est un canard.
> On le met jaune avec un bec orange ? On vote pour que le logo soit inversé ou pas ? On vote aussi pour la couleur, la forme de l'arrière plan ? On aura un sondage, un referendum ou une commission mixte paritaire ?


Tout le monde propose ce qu'il veut en partant de la base du phenix.
Maxi rassemble tout sous la forme d'un vote.
On vote.
On a un nouvel emblème.

J'ai tout bon ?

----------


## Maximelene

> La chope n'est pas passée, c'est déjà ca de gagné.
> Attention au fond et gardaient à l'esprit que l'emblème a vocation à être intégré sur un torse ou un dos. En me connectant j'ai eu la désagréable surprise des tests en cours sur l'emblème :
> http://uppix.net/b/9/9/dd85b517eb7f5...400c82b5tt.jpg
> C'est très moche. La grenouille été intégrée dans un cercle auparavant, me trompe je ? Est il possible de ne pas mettre de fond ?


Euh... on a rien changé. Les tests de couleur, ils sont faits dans une autre guilde.




> Tout le monde propose ce qu'il veut en partant de la base du phenix.
> Maxi rassemble tout sous la forme d'un vote.
> On vote.
> On a un nouvel emblème.
> 
> J'ai tout bon ?


Tout bon.

----------


## tibere

Je plussoie pour le renversement de la situation, et l'apparition d'un canard masqué  :;):

----------


## Hasunay

Pas besoin de voter on prend celui de PurE parce que c'est lui qui nous a offert un beau et noble canard de guerre !

----------


## mikelion

On peut quand même essayer un canard jaune avec un bec orange ?  ::):

----------


## Shei

Hasunay, c'est un canard emo !  :Emo: 
Honnêtement, chapeau pour cette découverte purE, c'est géant !

----------


## silence

> Euh... on a rien changé. Les tests de couleur, ils sont faits dans une autre guilde.





 :tired:

----------


## Korbeil

ce discours de Charmide  ::wub::

----------


## Kayato

Je propose 2 choix :




Est-ce que tout le monde peut s'amuser avec l'outil de création ? Sinon on pourrait exceptionnellement permettre à tout le monde de jouer avec (sans valider le choix) juste le temps du vote.

----------


## silence

Les images hébergées sur tof cpc semblent ne pas fonctionner aujourd'hui. En tout cas j'ai du passer par uppix et je ne vois pas tes deux propositions - les liens renvoient vers une erreur.




> ce discours de Charmide


N'est ce pas ? Je n'avais que cette image ou le rond était clairement visible mais je ne regrette pas de redonner à ce discours une minute de postérité méritée.

_Ps : et l'emblème est revenu à son rond d'origine. Ce serait vraiment cool que l'on garde cet évènement à l'esprit et ses conséquences esthétiques au moment de voter._

----------


## Charmide

:Cigare: 

Le rond a été rétabli apparemment. 




> Est-ce que tout le monde peut s'amuser avec l'outil de création ? Sinon on pourrait exceptionnellement permettre à tout le monde de jouer avec (sans valider le choix) juste le temps du vote.


J'aime cette proposition. Et vu qu'on est 500 dans la guilde, je suis sûr que y'a bien quelqu'un qui n'a pas accès à une guilde perso avec emblème  :^_^: 
Je sens qu'il va y avoir environ 15m avant le premier qui appuie sur "appliquer" au lieu de "annuler", mais en même temps c'est pas si grave.

----------


## silence

> [...] mais en même temps c'est pas si grave.


Je pense même que l'on s'en fout complètement. 

Et si l'on faisait comme ca au final ? Chacun modifie l'emblème à la volée comme il l'entend. 
Vous serez toujours heureux au moment de refermer la page de guilde et nos forts en McM pourront devenir horribles à souhait à volonté.  :Bave:

----------


## Nessou

*Mais bordel c'est quoi cette mode dans cette guilde à faire des emblèmes de travers ou à l'envers, c'est trop demander d'avoir un emblème qui soit normal ?*


*Je préfère autant avoir une licorne ou une putain de chope qui soit droite au lieu de ce truc !*

----------


## silence

> blablablablabla


Crée ta guilde et un emblème à ton gout pour tes screen destinés à ton skyblog.

----------


## Charmide

> Je pense même que l'on s'en fout complètement. 
> 
> Et si l'on faisait comme ca au final ? Chacun modifie l'emblème à la volée comme il l'entend. 
> Vous serez toujours heureux au moment de refermer la page de guilde et nos forts en McM pourront devenir horribles à souhait à volonté.


Excellente idée !

----------


## Thorkel

> http://media.comicvine.com/uploads/6...epalm_epic.jpg
> *Mais bordel c'est quoi cette mode dans cette guilde à faire des emblèmes de travers ou à l'envers, c'est trop demander d'avoir un emblème qui soit normal ?*
> 
> http://jeffreydonenfeld.com/blog/wp-...c-rage-guy.jpg
> *Je préfère autant avoir une licorne ou une putain de chope qui soit droite au lieu de ce truc !*
> 
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/...Untitled-1.jpg


Mais, il est fou ce monsieur!

----------


## Nessou

> Coucou je suis inutile, remarques-moi


C'est une question de logique, j'ai voté pour un phénix à l'endroit, normal, pas à l'envers. J'aurai voté pour la chope dans ce cas là.

----------


## Caf

> Même pas dragou, énormément de joueurs 3W ont votés (même Caféïne pour tout te dire).


J'ai vôté car j'avous que j'ai découvert le truc assez tard.. un peu comme la plupart des canards, le temps pour le vote a été trop court.
Et comme Dragou l'a souligné, c'eut été largement plus malin de faire d'abord un vote pour savoir si on voulait en changer ou pas, histoire juste d'amener le débat sur la table.. Car la ben on est tous un peu prit au dépourvu, devant le fait accompli quoi... Nous avons tous, (les joueurs du 3W) les yeux rivés sur ce qu'il se passe en ce moment au niveau du RvR plutôt que sur ce qu'il se passe en dehors. (Reset du ladder, maj sur le culing, relance du serious...)

----------


## Lanilor

Merci Pure d'avoir (presque) trouvé le dénouement de toute cette histoire. Et merci à tous les acteurs du drama "Changeons l'emblème de la guilde", je me suis bien marré.  ::wub::

----------


## Kayato

> J'ai vôté car j'avous que j'ai découvert le truc assez tard.. un peu comme la plupart des canards, le temps pour le vote a été trop court.
> Et comme Dragou l'a souligné, c'eut été largement plus malin de faire d'abord un vote pour savoir si on voulait en changer ou pas, histoire juste d'amener le débat sur la table.. Car la ben on est tous un peu prit au dépourvu, devant le fait accompli quoi... Nous avons tous, (les joueurs du 3W) les yeux rivés sur ce qu'il se passe en ce moment au niveau du RvR plutôt que sur ce qu'il se passe en dehors. (Reset du ladder, maj sur le culing, relance du serious...)


Et sérieusement ca va te changer quoi concrètement de ne plus avoir une grenouille rose fluo ?

J'ai vraiment pensé qu'il y aurai du drama, mais plutôt drôle, pas de réelles pleureuses. Réveillez vous, c'est un fucking emblème à la con.

----------


## Thorkel

Ah non, on ne retourne pas par là! On en est à décider de la couleur (et de l'orientation).

On peut voir un essai jaune / vert (genre canard?^^)

----------


## Yeuss

J'ai essayé de voir ce que ça donne avec les couleurs Canard PC, pas facile.


C'est de gauche à droite, l'emblème dans le créateur, l'emblème dans l'onglet de guilde et l'emblème sur une bannière. C'est très ressemblant à celui qu'a donner purEcontact avant.

----------


## Kayato

> Et si l'on faisait comme ca au final ? Chacun modifie l'emblème à la volée comme il l'entend.


Ce serait tellement dans l'esprit CPC que ca me fait rire. Mais bon quand tu vois le nombre de drama pour un simple emblème...

----------


## Thorkel

> J'ai essayé de voir ce que ça donne avec les couleurs Canard PC, pas facile.
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/5/0/a4656223eb748...65c63c811e.jpg
> C'est de gauche à droite, l'emblème dans le créateur, l'emblème dans l'onglet de guilde et l'emblème sur une bannière. C'est très ressemblant à celui qu'a donner purEcontact avant.


Sauf que t'as retourné le canard!

héhéhé (/me sort)

----------


## Guitou



----------


## Charmide

> J'ai vôté car j'avous que j'ai découvert le truc assez tard.. un peu comme la plupart des canards, le temps pour le vote a été trop court.
> Et comme Dragou l'a souligné, c'eut été largement plus malin de faire d'abord un vote pour savoir si on voulait en changer ou pas, histoire juste d'amener le débat sur la table.. Car la ben on est tous un peu prit au dépourvu, devant le fait accompli quoi... Nous avons tous, (les joueurs du 3W) les yeux rivés sur ce qu'il se passe en ce moment au niveau du RvR plutôt que sur ce qu'il se passe en dehors. (Reset du ladder, maj sur le culing, relance du serious...)


Heureusement que c'est marqué dans le message de guilde depuis 1 semaine et qu'on en parle régulièrement en /g, justement pour amener les gens à venir voter.
Heureusement aussi que la discussion à la source du vote a eu lieu sur le topic du 3W. 

Évite de t'auto-déclarer unilatéralement porte-parole "des joueurs du 3W" pour dire des trucs pareils.




> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/635791rose.png


 ::wub::

----------


## Nessou

C'est ça de passer son temps sur JoL.  ::siffle::

----------


## Vaaahn

> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/635791rose.pnghttp://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/156784rose2.png


 ::wub::   ::wub::  Love and peace de canard!

----------


## Caf

> Et sérieusement ca va te changer quoi concrètement de ne plus avoir une grenouille rose fluo ?
> 
> J'ai vraiment pensé qu'il y aurai du drama, mais plutôt drôle, pas de réelles pleureuses. Réveillez vous, c'est un fucking emblème à la con.


J'annonce d'avance que je proposerai d'en changer d'ici quelques temps. On est en démocratie non ? Je trouverai toujours des gens qui voudront en changer d'ici 2 ou 3 mois.  ::ninja:: 

Honnêtement je préfère l’emblème qui est choisi actuellement, j'vais pas le cacher, la grenouille était vraiment pas terrible. 
Mais ce qui m'importe plus, c'est qu'on tape dans de l'original parce-que c'est uniquement ce type d’emblème qui va marquer les esprits en RvR, les trucs bateaux ça s'oublie vite. 
Et tu pourra pas dire le contraire cette fois ci même si depuis pas mal de temps, tu prends un malin plaisir à ne jamais être d'accord avec moi quoi qu'il arrive.

----------


## silence

> Ce serait tellement dans l'esprit CPC que ca me fait rire. Mais bon quand tu vois le nombre de drama pour un simple emblème ...


Impossible, chacun aurait les droits, si l'emblème du moment dérange à vous de prouver que vous êtes le plus têtu, jusqu'à ce que vous déconnectiez.  ::trollface::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

C'est bien ça Guitou !
Je vote pour ta personnalisation.

----------


## Kayato

> Honnêtement je préfère l’emblème qui est choisi actuellement, j'vais pas le cacher, la grenouille était vraiment pas terrible. 
> Mais ce qui m'importe plus, c'est qu'on tape dans de l'original parce-que c'est uniquement ce type d’emblème qui va marquer les esprits en RvR, les trucs bateaux ça s'oublie vite.


La proposition de guitou elle n'est pas originale ?




> Et tu pourra pas dire le contraire cette fois ci même si depuis pas mal de temps, tu prends un malin plaisir à ne jamais être d'accord avec moi quoi qu'il arrive.


Lis un peu plus bas ...

----------


## Nessou

Avec le "soleil", en blanc, puis fushia/rose.


Dans le même style que Guitou avec des couleurs différentes, du bon rouge pour le coeur  ::wub:: , et du blanc/fushia.


Alors guitou, t'en penses quoi ?  ::wub::

----------


## Guitou

J'ajoute une vue IG normale et une en contre jour :

Le rose du canard ressort très blanc, mais ça passe (je trouve). Il est flamboyant comme ça.

Et avec le fond rouge @Nessoustaïle :

----------


## Nessou

Nan ouais je sais pas, je trouve que le coin ressort beaucoup plus sur du rouge que sur du rose en étant déjà rose ou fushia. En plus le rouge est la couleur qui entoure la couverture d'un mag' CPC. Diiiiiiiilemme  ::sad:: 



Blanc/Rose/Rouge.



Blanc/Fushia/Rouge.

----------


## Shei

Arrêtez de détruire ce bel avatar qu'est le canard emo en le renversant ...

----------


## Guitou

J'ai pas voté pour un fucking canard en train de se crasher.  ::P:

----------


## atavus

En tout les cas si l'emblème est rose; vous pouvez être sur que JAMAIS je fout cette armure sur moi.
Je fais mon drama seul, merci.

----------


## Platinum

+1 pour les propos de caf

Et j'interdis tout canard de tag un fort en rvr avec cette emblème !  :Gerbe:  
ça sors totalement du contexte décalé de la guilde... on dirait plutôt un tag venant droit du forum 15-18 ans de jv.com!  :<_<: 

Sans même parler du fait que c'est le 4eme emblèmes que je vois depuis la beta... on perd toute identité à chaque changement.

fin bref démocratie comme on dit... même que je n'ai jamais entendu personne se plaindre au sujet de la grenouille en RvR...

----------


## Maximelene

> J'annonce d'avance que je proposerai d'en changer d'ici quelques temps. On est en démocratie non ? Je trouverai toujours des gens qui voudront en changer d'ici 2 ou 3 mois.


Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais faudra motiver un animateur pour le faire, et je peux déjà te dire que ni moi, ni Kayato ne le referont. Après, personnellement, si un nouveau vote s'organise, je passerai 15 secondes à voter, pas 15 heures à chialer.

----------


## Hasunay

Mouais enfin à changer toutes les deux semaines on va finir à passer pour des gros couillons quand même. Le premier truc à faire c'est un vote pour savoir si beaucoup de gens veulent changer mais bon si c'est pour avoir des drama à tout les coups parce que les gens n'apprécient pas les résultats ça va finir par un éclatement des canards.

----------


## Kayato

> ça va finir par un éclatement des canards.


A cause d'un emblème ??? Bah dis donc je pensais connaitre les gens avec qui je jouais...

----------


## atavus

> A cause d'un emblème ??? Bah dis donc je pensais connaitre les gens avec qui je jouais...


La plupart sont prêt à tuer pour un emblème qu'ils voient juste sur une fenêtre de guilde. ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Les 2 propositions de Kayato : 





(Je les relink parce qu'on a que les petits carrés d'image non trouvée dans son post).

----------


## Say hello

Avec du vert foncé non ?
Pour faire plus... col-vert.  :tired:

----------


## Hasunay

> A cause d'un emblème ??? Bah dis donc je pensais connaitre les gens avec qui je jouais...


Bah quand tu vois le nombre de drama juste pour un emblème donc je pense que à la longue c'est un scénario qui n'est pas forcément impossible, faire des dramas au bout d'un moment ça met une ambiance pourri et ça fini par saouler ceux qui sont pourtant loin de tout ça.

----------


## Say hello

Mais le drama-guild c'est le summum du end game mix pve-pvp.

----------


## atavus

Punaise alors on est à la pointe là ?

----------


## mikelion

On va régler ça en faisant un tournoi, chacun prend son perso principal, le gagnant choisi l'emblème !

----------


## Say hello

> Punaise alors on est à la pointe là ?


Là on a finit le jeu.

----------


## Nessou

Vous vous enflammez tous pour rien là, le mieux si vous voulez que ça n'arrive jamais c'est de jamais en parler.

----------


## Korbeil

Un doodle pour choisir le rouge/blanc ou le rouge/rose ?

----------


## billybones

bon le drama c'est périmé, on est déjà passé à autre chose, faut être à la page !
recentrons nous sur les choses importantes !
d'abord l'orientation, après la couleur ! 
vive l'anté-canard de kayato !

----------


## dragou

> bon le drama c'est périmé, on est déjà passé à autre chose, faut être à la page !
> recentrons nous sur les choses importantes !
> d'abord l'orientation, après la couleur ! 
> vive l'anté-canard de kayato !


T'es pas à la page mon gars, l'idée vient de purE...

----------


## Kayato

Il n'a pas dit que l'idée venait de moi. Mais sinon si j'ai moi même fait des propositions je suis fan de l'oeuvre de guitou.

----------


## dragou

> Il n'a pas dit que l'idée venait de moi. Mais sinon si j'ai moi même fait des propositions je suis fan de l'oeuvre de guitou.


je sais bien tkt, mais je veux m'émoustiller un peu, ne gâches pas tout!!!!

Si pas tes canards on dirait un peu jésus le jour de sa seconde vie  ::P:

----------


## billybones

l'idée vient de pure (canard qui regarde à gauche), mais je préfère l'orientation de Kayato (canard qui regarde à droite)

----------


## dragou

> l'idée vient de pure (canard qui regarde à gauche), mais je préfère l'orientation de Kayato (canard qui regarde à droite)


Le regard vers la droite, signe d'une envie d'aller de l'avant, l'envie du changement!! Opposé au regard vers la gauche, signe du conservatisme!!!

Chers canards, débat pour savoir si on la porte à droite ou à gauche mdr.

----------


## Kayato

A droite, à gauche ou bien un phoenix à l'endroit (car beaucoup on voté pour ce dernier et non pas pour un phoenix à l'envers).

----------


## Thorkel

Faut faire un doodle avec les versions endroit et envers et on verra bien.

----------


## Ananas

> Chers canards, débat pour savoir si on la porte à droite ou à gauche mdr.


A gauche oui, mais pas a gauche mdr, faudrait pas deconner.

----------


## purEcontact

code couleur et fond de guitou
direction de kayato
sens de votre serviteur.

----------


## Thorkel

Ba moi je dis on part sur ça, on fait un vote endroit et envers avec ce code couleur et on verra.

----------


## dragou

sérieux c'est quoi ce trip bisounours, c'est encore pire que celui de maderone....

----------


## Guitou

Mais non.
On a dit que chacun fait sa proposition et qu'ensuite on proposerait un vote avec toutes ces propositions.

----------


## silence

> A droite, à gauche ou bien un phoenix à l'endroit (car beaucoup on voté pour ce dernier et non pas pour un phoenix à l'envers).


Vu la pertinence d'un choix multiple pour vote et les appels incessant à respecter le processus démocratique je ne vois pas pourquoi l'on devrait se contenter de l'orientation classique. Au plus grand nombre de se prononcer, tant que l'on respecte le choix de la forme, non ?

----------


## Mordenkainen

Il y a que moi qui trouve complètement débile cette idée de mettre le phénix à l'envers? Non parce que faut être sérieusement atteint pour y voir un canard à l'envers hein.

----------


## Thorkel

> Il y a que moi qui trouve complètement débile cette idée de mettre le phénix à l'envers? Non parce que faut être sérieusement atteint pour y voir un canard à l'envers hein.


Il n'y a que moi qui trouve complètement débile ce genre de remarques? surtout quand l'image en question a rassemblé pas mal de commentaires positifs sur les deux pages précédentes....

Ouvre les yeux, branche le cerveau et ouvre le fichier "imagination".

C'est même pas si compliqué à voir en plus.

----------


## Mordenkainen

> Il n'y a que moi qui trouve complètement débile ce genre de remarques? surtout quand l'image en question a rassemblé pas mal de commentaires positifs sur les deux pages précédentes....
> 
> Ouvre les yeux, branche le cerveau et ouvre le fichier "imagination".
> 
> C'est même pas si compliqué à voir en plus.


Imagine le mec en MCM qui connaît pas l'histoire du logo. Il verra un phénix rose à l'envers et certainement pas un canard et forcément, il va se demander à quoi ça rime ces conneries.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Imagine le mec en MCM qui connaît pas l'histoire du logo. Il verra un phénix rose à l'envers et certainement pas un canard et forcément, il va se demander à quoi ça rime ces conneries.


Et alors, dans le fond on s'en fou, ca sera un emblème qui nous différenciera des autres, et que les canards comprendront. On se fiche un peu que les autres guildes comprennent le délire, la seule chose qui importe est que "phenix à l'envers = CPC"

----------


## silence

> Imagine le mec en MCM qui connaît pas l'histoire du logo. Il verra un phénix rose à l'envers et certainement pas un canard et forcément, il va se demander à quoi ça rime ces conneries.


Comme le dit Mr Slurp rien à foutre. Cela finira par circuler au sein de Gc et nous affirmerons ainsi un peu plus notre force de caractère et la puissance notre imagination. La réaction du Pu est elle complètement imprévisible et parfaitement négligeable. 

Deux propositions certifiées col-vert - ce qui est le cœur de ma position - majestueux ou amoureux :

----------


## Thorkel

> Et alors, dans le fond on s'en fou, ca sera un emblème qui nous différenciera des autres, et que les canards comprendront. On se fiche un peu que les autres guildes comprennent le délire, la seule chose qui importe est que "phenix à l'envers = CPC"


+1

Et j'aime bien le col-vert sur pièce noire.

----------


## Tynril

Le principe du colvert, c'est pas qu'il a le col vert, et pas la tête ?  ::P: 

Personnellement, je suis pour qu'on reste sur les couleurs Canard PC !

----------


## Shei

Mais c'est pas un col vert, c'est un canard emo !  :Emo: 
Du coup, il faut, et j'exige, de reprendre le code EMO !

----------


## Maderone

> Imagine le mec en MCM qui connaît pas l'histoire du logo. Il verra un phénix rose à l'envers et certainement pas un canard et forcément, il va se demander à quoi ça rime ces conneries.


Bah c'est un peu le but en même temps. C'est comme ça qu'on marquera justement les esprits.

----------


## Kayato

> Vu la pertinence d'un choix multiple pour vote et les appels incessant à respecter le processus démocratique je ne vois pas pourquoi l'on devrait se contenter de l'orientation classique. Au plus grand nombre de se prononcer, tant que l'on respecte le choix de la forme, non ?


Pas moi qui organise, et heureusement  :^_^:

----------


## Korbeil

phénix à l'envers ou j'me barre !  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

En fait le truc le plus chiant ce n'est pas la bannière d'un fort qui change, mais bien les gens qui ont pris une armure/arme de guilde en pensant avoir une grenouille en visu. Ca veut dire repayer un skin si jamais l'emblème ne plait pas.

----------


## Aog



----------


## silence

Ceci est un col vert, j'ai privilégié le vert le blanc, le jaune pouvant porter à confusion et évoquer un canari. Et le fond de la pièce est bleu nuit mais il est vrai que j'ai hésite avec abysse.




> ...


Pas de ca monsieur, j'ai déjà bien assez de Gw2 sans relancer un vieux Ff.  :tired: 

_Ps : 'tain, jusqu'aux produits dérivés du VIII sont moches._

----------


## Thorkel

> En fait le truc le plus chiant ce n'est pas la bannière d'un fort qui change, mais bien les gens qui ont pris une armure/arme de guilde en pensant avoir une grenouille en visu. Ca veut dire repayer un skin si jamais l'emblème ne plait pas.


Comment ça repayer un skin? tu ne peux pas virer le skin comme tu veux? (déjà, payer 1 po pour l'afficher, c'est du vol mon bon msieur!)

----------


## Guitou

> Deux propositions *certifiées col-vert* - ce qui est le cœur de ma position - majestueux ou amoureux :
> http://uppix.net/3/0/f/a8f543e47c746...c6b089ac60.png
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/6/7/c56b1630f2f7f...998337201d.png


 Bah non... Chez le col-vert c'est la tête qui l'est (verte).

----------


## billybones

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/671cce2...240a6e3efa.jpg
> 
> code couleur et fond de guitou
> direction de kayato
> sens de votre serviteur.


code couleur de guitou
fond rond de silence
direction de kayato
sens de purE.

That is my choice !

----------


## Maximelene

Continuez les suggestions, je ferais le vote un peu plus tard  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est normal que je ne vois pas le canard à l'envers ?  :Emo:

----------


## billybones

> Au fait, j'ai trouvé l’emblème parfait :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c0f4a24...bd6a3faff6.jpg
> 
> Et pour les yeux profanes : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5b1bae1...811bf579d9.jpg




tu devrais mieux voir leetchii

----------


## Kayato

> C'est normal que je ne vois pas le canard à l'envers ?


Il faut revoir le post de pure : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/75...=1#post6336960

edit : grillaid

----------


## Lee Tchii

Rhooo, c'est génial  ::o: 
Mais j’imagine qu'on ne peut pas vraiment mettre ce petit rond rose dans notre emblème ?

----------


## Kayato

Non, c'est une vue de l'esprit  ::P: 

Du coup tu as le choix entre un canard emo ou un canard avec un casque médiéval.

----------


## Hasunay

Je sais pas pour vous mais moi j'arrive pu à voir le phœnix à l'envers, maintenant je ne vois plus que le noble canard de guerre (ou le canard émo pour certain :D)

----------


## Guitou

> That is my choice !


Sans image pour illustrer ton choix ça va pas aller loin.  ::P:

----------


## Thorkel

Idem ici Hasunay

----------


## Nessou

Moi j'accroche pas au truc à l'envers, si c'est un canard votre truc, la tête de l'ancien phénix c'est quoi ? sa bite ?

----------


## Guitou

Les poils sur son torse.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Les *plumes* sur son torse.


*Fixed, voyons*  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

T'as un truc contre les canards poilus ?

----------


## billybones

j'ai pas d'outils de dessin pour faire un truc propre là sous la main, soit t'attends, soit tu te contentes de la description que j'ai faite.

mais le plus simple pour les votes serait de faire 4 votes :
code couleur 
fond 
direction
sens
c'est fastidieux, mais c'est clair.
sinon c'est une vote global contenant les 4 paramètres, mais une multitude de choix. et dans ce dernier cas, avoir des miniatures sur la page du vote, ou rassemblé quelque part ça serait pas de trop

---------- Post added at 13h56 ---------- Previous post was at 13h53 ----------

*pour les partisans du canard de guerre (cad phoenix retourné), je nous conseille de nous rassembler sous une seule forme, d'avoir un concensus, pour être sur de winner le prochain vote !*

----------


## Hasunay

Moi je l'ai déjà dis mais je voterais pour celui de pure puisque c'est lui qui nous a offert ce magnifique canard.




> Idem ici Hasunay


Ah donc je peux annuler le rdv chez l'ophtalmo :D

----------


## Thorkel

En effet billybones, il faut que les partisans du canard de guerre se concertent.

Et oui Hasunay, l'ophtalmo, c'est le mal, de toute façon.

----------


## gnouman

Celui de Pure +1 vraiment énorme!

----------


## GudulePremier

> 


 Rahhhh merci de m'avoir ouvert les yeux!!  :B): 
Maintenant je n'arrive plus à l'imaginer autrement notre emblème  :tired:

----------


## Vaaahn

C'est une horreur, je commence à me faire de plus en plus à ce phénix ret... à ce canard à mèche.
Dont seul les CPC ayant lu ce topic pourront en comprendre le sens.
La surprise des autres guildes à la vu de .. ça, leur incompréhension face à ... ça (on va encore pouvoir flooder la sb GC, yes).
Bieeen se faire chambrer remarquer par notre attitude abscon(ne).
Et le temps que ça se sache, que les gens comprennent et que sa se propage, ils auront bien retenu que, en fait, les CPC, ce sont quand même de francs rigolards qui se poilent bien avec leur idées débiles ... des CPC en somme.
*=> WINNER!*

Il y a juste le cœur que je ne cautionne pas tellement, on a déjà le rose, le fond ferait un peu too much. Je resterais toujours, envers et contre tous, fan du rond pourquoi pas jaune (je le rerépète, on est Insert *CoinZ* hein  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Maderone

Ouais franchement le coeur, ça le fait pas du tout avec !

----------


## Nessou

Vu le monde qui approuve ce test de rorschach j'ai l'impression que je vais devoir me résigner à abandonner mon armure et mes haches de guilde.  ::cry:: 

M'enfin c'est pas si grave le torse veilleur et les haches de l'arche du lion sont sexy :se rassure:.

----------


## Madval

Phoenix ?? Magnifique  ::):  Bon maintenant ça va j'ai changé de stuff en pvp, mais au début je me baladais tout nu comme ça le crapeau gay s'affichait pas :D

----------


## Myron

Autant le Phénix à l'envers çà me fait marrer autant le coeur et le rose c'est pas mon truc.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je répète, des tests ont été fait il y a fort fort longtemps (dans un serveur pas si lointain...) et l'avantage du rose est qu'il a un rendu fluo la nuit, ce qui fait qu'il le distingue super bien de loin (comme si il y avait des f*cking neons jacky CPC FTW§§§). 
Donc à moins que certains (qui à dit animateurs...) font des tests pour voir si d'autres couleurs font la même chose, le rose reste un must kitch à absolument garder  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Moi j'accroche pas au truc à l'envers, si c'est un canard votre truc, la tête de l'ancien phénix c'est quoi ? sa bite ?


Il est comme toi, il te ressemble, il a une petite bite  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Nessou

---------- Post added at 12h13 ---------- Previous post was at 12h13 ----------




> Il est comme toi, il te ressemble, il a une petite bite .

----------


## Aldrasha

> phénix à l'envers ou j'me barre !



Messieurs, messieurs, nous perdons de vue l'essentiel.
UNE VRAIE OPPORTUNITE !    ::P: 

PS : Pure, t'es un génie.

----------


## Maderone

> http://www.coinbd.com/img/couverture...nnes-14189.jpg


Mouhahaha, j'aime.

----------


## dragou

> Messieurs, messieurs, nous perdons de vue l'essentiel.
> UNE VRAIE OPPORTUNITE !   
> 
> PS : Pure, t'es un génie.


j'adore à l'envers, mais ça fait réfléchir.....

----------


## Maximelene

> j'adore à l'envers, mais ça fait réfléchir.....


Clairement.

----------


## Thorkel

Tant mieux, j'ai envie de dire.

----------


## purEcontact

Bah c'est comme un signe de ralliement, soit tu fais parti du groupe et tu le comprends, soit tu n'en fais pas parti et tu passes pour un con :>.

----------


## Guitou

Eh on est des canards !!
On peut en faire partie et quand même passer pour un con.

----------


## Shei

Guitou, je dirais qu'être canard et être con est indissociable !

----------


## Thorkel

Ca relève même du pléonasme à ce niveau là!

----------


## Vaaahn

> Eh on est des canards !!
> On peut en faire partie et quand même passer pour un *coin*.





> Guitou, je dirais qu'être canard et être *coin* est indissociable !


*Double fixed*  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Vaaahn c'est un con, et il assume pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Eh on est des canards !!
> On peut en faire partie et quand même *agir comme* un con.


*Fixed.*

----------


## Vaaahn

> Vaaahn c'est un con, et il assume pas.


Je le serais pas, je ne serais pas chez CPC avec mes semblables  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

Voyons Vaaahn, ne manques pas de respect au grand maître!



 ::P:

----------


## atavus

Tu fais référence à qui ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

Maxi!

Bon, vous avez d'autres propositions sinon? ça retombe un peu là, l'enthousiasme  ::P:

----------


## Myron

Je cherche les couleurs non roses qui brillent dans le nwar!

D@rK PeGaSuS FTW!

----------


## billybones

Hier, y'a eu un bleu fluo qui marchait bien dans le noir

----------


## Myron

Oui c'est moi qui ai fait le test hier. j'ai oublié de présenter le résultat ici mais c'était à la fois élégant, visible et phénix retourné. ^^
Je vous poste un screen ce soir.

----------


## Zepolak

Je me lance dans la lecture de ce topic  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ignore ce qui est le pire ...
Que tu déterres un drama terminé ou que tu en sortes des critiques aux zentils animateurs ? :x

----------


## Charmide

> Je me lance dans la lecture de ce topic


 :haha: 

Et on ne le revit jamais, enseveli sous trop de drama qu'il ne pouvait en digérer.

----------


## Zepolak

Éh ben...

Au moins j'ai compris le départ de Skiant, la disparition de Caf' et cette image que je comprenais pas sur l'emblème (chapeau pour la trouvaille).

Sinon j'ai pas grand chose à dire. 
La "gouvernance" de CPC est et a toujours été la même : y a des mecs qui proposent des trucs et font des machins et les autres disposent. Si y avait vraiment quelqu'un d'opposé au changement d'emblème, fallait lever des troupes, préparer les arguments et convaincre la guilde et les animateurs *dans la bonne humeur* et on en serait ptêtre encore à la grenouille, qui sait ?
De préférence avec des arguments idiots (mais vrais dans le fond) et une argumentation à la con. 

La guilde est ainsi faite : une voix pour un joueur + des bénévoles qui se bougent sur telle ou telle chose en fonction des retours qu'ils récupèrent sur les différents canaux.

Et à la fin, si on suit ma logique, rien n'interdit de refaire un vote plus tard pour changer encore. Ça dépendra de la personne qui a envie d'y consacrer du temps, car in fine, il suffira de faire un vote dont la participation et le résultat apparaîtra crédible à au moins un des animateurs (sachant que ceux-là se concertent avant de prendre une décision, quand même). Pas besoin d'avoir un quelconque "grade" pour organiser et tenir le vote. Ni pour faire quoi que ce soit d'autre. 
C'est peut-être pas une bonne idée de se lancer dans la chose maintenant tout de suite par contre.

Au passage, j'aime bien l'idée de laisser les droits à tout le monde (c'est tellement con) mais ça serait probablement un tel bordel sans nom... Ceci dit, ptêtre faire ça sur une ou deux semaine, un de ces mois...?

----------


## Kayato

C'est déjà en cours Zepo pour les tests, et ca me fait rire de me connecter et de voir un emblème à la con différent à chaque fois  ::P: 

Et je n'ai pas compris la disparition de Caf...

----------


## Guitou

Quand je fais du PvP c'est soirée disco sur mon armure.
Je suis sûr que certains de mes kills c'est parce que le gars en face a fait une crise d’épilepsie.

----------


## Myron

Mon emblème d'hier soir a tenu plusieurs heures n'empêche ^^ Je me demande si quelqu'un a eu le temps claim un fort pendant ce temps.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Mon emblème d'hier soir a tenu plusieurs heures n'empêche ^^ Je me demande si quelqu'un a eu le temps claim un fort pendant ce temps.


Le jour je ne serais plus blacklisté de la file d'attente, je le ferais.
En attendant ...  ::cry::

----------


## Charmide

Ah ouais, tiens, puisqu'on en parle, ça vaut le coup de le re-re-re-préciser. Tout le monde a  le droit de changer l'emblème maintenant, jusqu'à ce qu'on ait une résultat final, histoire de faire des tests. 
Même les oignons depuis hier, je me suis dis que c'était pas très gentil de ma part de pas leur avoir donné initialement  :Emo: 

Mes excuses pour ceux qui ont des armures de guilde.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kayato

Il ne devrait plus y avoir d'oignon d'ailleurs, faut que je me fasse ça aussi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vaaahn

> [...] Tout le monde a  le droit de changer l'emblème [...]


Tu en es sûr ???  ::trollface::  :appeauàtroll

----------


## Maximelene

> j'ai compris le départ de Skiant


Je veux bien que tu m'expliques alors.

----------


## Thorkel

> Je veux bien que tu m'expliques alors.


On va pas le regretter quand même!

----------


## Zepolak

Je voulais dire que j'ai compris la raison immédiate du départ.

Je ne partage par son opinion quant au manque d'intérêt de la démocratie dans le cas qui nous regarde.




> On va pas le regretter quand même!


Bien sûr que si. Comme tout départ : moins de voix, moins de diversité, moins de possibilité d'ouvertures d'esprit. 

Après, ce n'est pas la porte ouverte au chantage au départ. Chacun est libre de trouver midi à sa porte (et non pas à 14h).

----------


## Thorkel

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec le fait que tous les avis sont bons à prendre, et que plus on est, plus on aura de diversité. En revanche je déteste au plus haut point le négativisme et le dédain dans les messages, deux choses qu'on pourrait quand même mettre sur l'épitaphe de Skiant.

Et rien d'autre pour rattraper.

----------


## purEcontact

On relance de dix ou bien ?

Non hein ?
Merci.

----------


## Charmide

> Tu en es sûr ???  :appeauàtroll


Maintenant, oui.  ::trollface:: 
C'était un lapsus.

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Lee Tchii

> Bien sûr que si. Comme tout départ : moins de voix, moins de diversité, moins de possibilité d'ouvertures d'esprit.


Un mec qui me rentre dans le lard à chaque fois qu'il le peut, sans raison, et qui me prête des intentions limite insultantes que je n'ai pas  :tired: 
Le seul regret que j'ai c'est de ne pas avoir pu lui mettre de blâme oui !

Mais me dites pas que Caf est parti aussi  :Emo:  ça ça me rendrait triste.

----------


## Shei

Pour une fois que c'est Pure qui demande d'arrêter ... Écoutez le, ça serait bien.

----------


## Jingliat

> Pour une fois que c'est Pure qui demande d'arrêter ... Écoutez le, ça serait bien.


haha...

----------


## Myron

Petite interlude proposition :

----------


## Shei

Un canard schtroumpf ?

----------


## Maximelene

On dirait un bonbon.

Un mauvais bonbon.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et le même avec du noir à la place du bleu clair ? :x

----------


## Myron

Bah l'avantage ici c'est que c'est flashy comme demandé par nos amis du 3W. J'essaie de contenter tout le monde.  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'était plus dans l'idées d'effacer l'ancienne tête de phénix.
Ou alors tu mets le fond de la même couleur que le plumage ?

----------


## Zepolak

Perso, en tant que joueur RvR, m'en fiche, mais c'est clair que si ça peut être flashy + unique, je saute à pied joint dans la proposition.

----------


## Myron

> Et le même avec du noir à la place du bleu clair ? :x


J'aime bien perso. ^^ 


Quoi que tu fasses tu verra toujours la tête mais avec noir sur noir c'est déjà moins visible.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Ah mais on dirait qu'il y a un néon caché derrière  ::o:

----------


## kennyo

T'as encore plein de vie Isaac !

----------


## purEcontact

Quelqu'un a laissé le même en vert :



Je tiens au rose parce que c'est la couleur du lapin de couly mais l'idée du cercle imprimé en laiton est très bonne.
Au passage, ça rends mieux IG  ::P: .

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je tiens au rose parce que c'est la couleur du lapin de Couly ...


+1

----------


## tibere

> Je tiens au rose parce que c'est la couleur du lapin de couly


oui c'est bien d'avoir une continuité ...

----------


## Lanilor

Le vert c'était juste pour tester mais le blanc/rose me convient très bien.

----------


## Myron

Bon bah je jette l'éponge. J'aurai essayé ^^

----------


## olih

Pour ma part, je trouve que la couronne de laurier rend pas mal (laiton ou argent).
Ça lui donne un petit coté imperator (veni vidi vici).

----------


## Vaaahn

Le problème pour le fond, c'est que dans le message de guilde on voit que dalle, sur une armure ça passe, mais c'est tellement petit que c'est tout de même léger.
Quand on faisait des tests avec Myron, j'espérais un proc 3W pour regarder directement sur des bannières vertes ( ::trollface:: ) et en très grand (genre celles de garni) ... mais bon, vu que  moi et les files c'est une grande histoire de désamour ...  ::|:

----------


## silence

Sur le sac à dos de guilde le cercle ne se voit pas. Le fond rond et plein était une bonne idée je pense, ca sépare l'emblème du skin.

----------


## Myron

Ça permet surtout de faire ressortir l’emblème. Le fond noir permet de ne pas trop se préoccuper de la couleur de notre faction WvW par exemple.

----------


## Wava

Personnellement je préfère sans aucun fond, il n'y pas besoin de séparer le skin de l'emblème vu la couleur de la notre.

----------


## purEcontact

> *PHASE 4 : COULEUR (DU 4 AU 7 FEVRIER)*


Moi j'dis, l'organisateur est à la bourre. 
Il est où le vote ?

----------


## Nessou

Peut-être que les gens s'en fichent au final. Perso je me suis adapté et j'ai transmuté mes trucs, 5 po quand même.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Les gens jouent avec l'emblème, et voient petit à petit ce qui leur plaît le plus. J'attends donc encore un peu.

Comme je te l'ai déjà dit...

----------


## billybones

Je trouve que laisser tout le monde s'amuser avec la banniere caycool !

----------


## Guitou

En fait je trouve sympa de se connecter et de regarder quelle connerie un canard a pondu avec l'emblème.

----------


## Vaaahn

> En fait je trouve sympa de se connecter et de regarder quelle connerie un canard a pondu avec l'emblème.


Canard's spirit  :Cigare:

----------


## Kayato

On laisse comme ça ?  ::rolleyes::  ::ninja::

----------


## Shala la

\o/

----------


## Aldrasha

Ca me fait penser que j'ai ni avatar, ni signature.....
La feignasse -_-'

----------


## Vaaahn

Même Shala la du haut de ses 2 messages, elle à tous compris ...

----------


## Aldrasha

edit : voilà déjà l'avatar

----------


## silence

> On laisse comme ça ?


Bien sur !  :B):

----------


## Charmide

J'approuve l'anarchie à titre personnel. 8)




> edit : voilà déjà l'avatar


43m quand même, ouais, feignasse !  ::o:

----------


## Aldrasha

non 3 min en fait et 40 d'esquives diverses pour pas me faire spotter au taff.

----------


## Myron

Note que en RVR c'est bien aussi. CPC c'est l’emblème stroboscopique  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Organiser un sondage pour finir par instaurer l'anarchie  :tired: 

C'est bien l'esprit CPC, aucun doute.

----------


## purEcontact

> Organiser un sondage pour finir par instaurer l'anarchie


Same here  :tired:

----------


## Bartinoob

Moi j'aime beaucoup l'idée du phénix à l'envers avec les couleurs qui clignotent. On devrait faire un vote pour savoir si on garde ce fonctionnement, ou si on choisit une couleur fixe  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

_*ouvre une nouvelle boite de Pandore*_
Je propose qu'on garde ce fonctionnement où tout le monde peut faire ce qu'il veut, et qu'on rajoute en parallèle la possibilité de réserver l'emblème pour une journée pour un po.
Faudrait que tous les canards jouent le jeu, et ça permettrait de ramener des sous à la guilde.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Snif ? Snif ? Est-ce l'odeur d'un nouveau drama qui avance lentement ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Si les gens sont prêts à payer pour ça pourquoi pas. 



 ::trollface::

----------


## Kayato

> _*ouvre une nouvelle boite de Pandore*_
> Je propose qu'on garde ce fonctionnement où tout le monde peut faire ce qu'il veut, et qu'on rajoute en parallèle la possibilité de réserver l'emblème pour une journée pour un po.
> Faudrait que tous les canards jouent le jeu, et ça permettrait de ramener des sous à la guilde.


J'adore l'idée. Sachant que l'on ne peut pas réserver 2 jours de suite si d'autres personnes attendent pour mettre 1po. Reste à savoir si ca plait et si les canards veulent jouer le jeu. Un vote ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Personnellement, je suis contre.
Un canard s'est fait chier à organiser des votes, s'en est pris plein la gueule sur 20 pages pour, à l'arrivé, se retrouver avec un emblème "random".

----------


## Kayato

Moi je ne fais que renforcer les tensions, je ne vois pas l'utilité de l'emblème pour ma part  ::XD::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Comme Kayato, je trouvais que ce sujet était devenu beaucoup trop consensuel  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

L’emblème random c'est bien je trouve.  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

De toute façon, le logo et les couleurs restent les mêmes en ce moment. Seul le fond change.
A un inversé près, c'est ce qui a été voté en même temps.

----------


## Charmide

> Personnellement, je suis contre.
> Un canard s'est fait chier à organiser des votes, s'en est pris plein la gueule sur 20 pages pour, à l'arrivé, se retrouver avec un emblème "random".


C'est à voir avec Maxi ça. Moi le fonctionnement me va parfaitement aussi, le seul truc qui m'embête, c'est aussi qu'il y ait eu vote. 
Qui de toute façon a bien indiqué que l'opinion était bien partagée. 
Premier tour dispersé, 25 - 24..  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Perso si ça vous va comme ça, moi ça me pose pas de soucis hein. C'est pas non plus comme si j'y avais passé des milliers d'heures, je faisais ça pour rendre service, mais au final c'est votre choix avant tout  :;):

----------


## Platinum

emblème random ? oui oui oui le gros foutoir ! je plussoie  ::wub::

----------

